# Seguimento Sul - Julho 2017



## joralentejano (1 Jul 2017 às 02:10)

*Aviso MeteoPT.com*
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera.


----------



## joralentejano (1 Jul 2017 às 02:10)

Boas,
Por aqui já temos o sinal de que a temperatura amanhã já vai ser mais elevada, estão neste momento* 16,3ºC *com vento moderado de NW.
Ontem por esta hora já andava bem abaixo dos 15ºC


----------



## joselamego (1 Jul 2017 às 11:21)

Bons dias,
Céu limpo 
Mínima de 11,9°C
Atual de 21°C

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joralentejano (1 Jul 2017 às 14:09)

Boas,
Grande ventania de leste durante a noite, o vento rodou a meio da madrugada e mal isso aconteceu intensificou-se. 
A mínima foi de *12,7ºC*
Entretanto o dia segue agradável, com* 25,6ºC* e vento fraco.


----------



## joselamego (1 Jul 2017 às 16:42)

Boas,
Temperatura atual de 29,5°C.
Céu  limpo 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Davidmpb (1 Jul 2017 às 18:08)

Boas,
Julho começou frio por aqui, mínima de *10,5ºc*, de manhã o vento estava forte, durante a tarde diminui bastante.
Nos próximos tempos não andarei por aqui, vou estar na beira interior, mais concretamente no Fundão.


----------



## joselamego (2 Jul 2017 às 12:22)

Bons dias,
Céu limpo 
Mínima de 15,5°C
Já está calor, 30°C

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joralentejano (2 Jul 2017 às 15:12)

Boas,
E lá regressou o calor, normalíssimo visto já estarmos em Julho, desde que não venha outra loucura como aquela de junho. 
Sigo com *32,9ºC *e algum vento de leste.


----------



## joselamego (2 Jul 2017 às 18:31)

Calor e incêndio aqui em vendas novas 
Temperatura atual de 35°C, que é máxima do dia






Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joralentejano (3 Jul 2017 às 02:08)

Boas,
A máxima de ontem foi de *34,6ºC*
Entretanto a noite está excelente, sigo com *19,4ºC*
As estações de Portalegre andam perto dos 30ºC


----------



## joselamego (3 Jul 2017 às 02:12)

Aqui noite está com 22 °C
Sem vento 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Thomar (3 Jul 2017 às 09:28)

Bom dia! Estão previstos hoje* +39ºC* para aqui.  Já aquece bem, agora *+27ºC*!


----------



## joselamego (3 Jul 2017 às 11:31)

Bom dia 
Mínima de 21°C
Atual já de 30°C

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Davidmpb (3 Jul 2017 às 11:33)

joralentejano disse:


> Boas,
> A máxima de ontem foi de *34,6ºC*
> Entretanto a noite está excelente, sigo com *19,4ºC*
> As estações de Portalegre andam perto dos 30ºC


Boas,
Registei *25ºc* de mínima hoje, ainda bem que neste momento não estou por aí.
Á 3 anos atrás neste dia havia chuva e trovoada, não me esqueço porque é o dia do meu aniversário, acho que foi a 1ª vez que vi chuva e trovoada no meu dia de anos


----------



## criz0r (3 Jul 2017 às 12:00)

@joralentejano @Davidmpb , já devem estar a torrar por ai não ?


----------



## Thomar (3 Jul 2017 às 13:09)

Aqui por Ponte de Sôr já vamos nos *+36,3ºC.*


----------



## joselamego (3 Jul 2017 às 13:10)

Aqui vendas novas já estão 36°C

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joralentejano (3 Jul 2017 às 13:58)

Davidmpb disse:


> Boas,
> Registei *25ºc* de mínima hoje, ainda bem que neste momento não estou por aí.
> Á 3 anos atrás neste dia havia chuva e trovoada, não me esqueço porque é o dia do meu aniversário, acho que foi a 1ª vez que vi chuva e trovoada no meu dia de anos


viver na zona da serra durante o verão é muito complicado! 
Já agora, Muitos parabéns!


----------



## joralentejano (3 Jul 2017 às 14:02)

criz0r disse:


> @joralentejano @Davidmpb , já devem estar a torrar por ai não ?


Hoje o litoral está pior, o vento que há de leste impede a temperatura de subir tão depressa aqui no interior, caso estivesse nulo, ia aos 40ºC outra vez. Já estou habituado! 
Sigo neste momento com *35,5ºC*
Nada demais, tendo em conta aquilo que já senti.


----------



## Hitchens (3 Jul 2017 às 14:42)

Boa tarde.

35.3ºC (aquilo a que chamamos de calor-fresco por aqui).
O vento mantém-se (desde a madrugada) moderado de Leste.
Como referiu o @joralentejano, a intensidade do vento está a contribuir para que as temperaturas possam ficar ligeiramente abaixo do previsto (39ºC para aqui).
O mês começa a afigurar-se uma montanha russa em termos de temperaturas máximas, ao contrário de Junho, com subidas/ descidas das temperaturas em cerca de 8/10ºC de um dia para o seguinte.


----------



## joralentejano (3 Jul 2017 às 14:51)

Hitchens disse:


> Boa tarde.
> 
> 35.3ºC (aquilo a que chamamos de calor-fresco por aqui).
> O vento mantém-se (desde a madrugada) moderado de Leste.
> ...


As acentuadas descidas de temperatura, são boas e más. Boas, para manter as casas com uma temperatura mais suave e más para quem se constipa facilmente com as grandes diferenças de temperatura, tal como eu. 
_________
*36,1ºC*


----------



## Thomar (3 Jul 2017 às 15:05)

Aqui, o vento não se nota (como estou mais a oeste na transição do distrito de Portalegre e o distrito de Santarém) toma lá com o calor, agora *+38,1ºC*, a apenas 9 décimas da temperatura máxima prevista para hoje.


----------



## joselamego (3 Jul 2017 às 15:06)

Davidmpb disse:


> Boas,
> Registei *25ºc* de mínima hoje, ainda bem que neste momento não estou por aí.
> Á 3 anos atrás neste dia havia chuva e trovoada, não me esqueço porque é o dia do meu aniversário, acho que foi a 1ª vez que vi chuva e trovoada no meu dia de anos


Parabéns David!

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (3 Jul 2017 às 15:06)

37°C graus por aqui , sem vento 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Thomar (3 Jul 2017 às 16:02)

Devo ter a máxima do dia agora,* +38,8ºC*!


----------



## jonas (3 Jul 2017 às 16:06)

Davidmpb disse:


> Boas,
> Registei *25ºc* de mínima hoje, ainda bem que neste momento não estou por aí.
> Á 3 anos atrás neste dia havia chuva e trovoada, não me esqueço porque é o dia do meu aniversário, acho que foi a 1ª vez que vi chuva e trovoada no meu dia de anos


parabens!


----------



## joralentejano (3 Jul 2017 às 17:32)

Boas,
Máx: *38,1ºC*
Min: *15,3ºC
*
Tatual: *37,9ºC*


----------



## Thomar (3 Jul 2017 às 17:33)

A máxima por aqui foi de *+38,9ºC* cerca das 16h30m.
Agora ainda tenho *+38,4ºC.* 
A  mínima foi de *+16,2ºC*.


----------



## Davidmpb (3 Jul 2017 às 21:41)

joralentejano disse:


> Já agora, Muitos parabéns!





joselamego disse:


> Parabéns David!
> 
> Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk





jonas disse:


> parabens!


Obrigado


----------



## Davidmpb (3 Jul 2017 às 21:48)

joralentejano disse:


> viver na zona da serra durante o verão é muito complicado!
> Já agora, Muitos parabéns!


é verdade, estas lestadas, são uma "máquina" para as noites quentes por aqui, ainda á 3 ou 4 dias, as noites eram de 9/10ºc, grande choque térmico,com o vento moderado/ forte de NW, o vento é o motor disto tudo.


----------



## algarvio1980 (3 Jul 2017 às 22:55)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu limpo, quente e finalmente, o regresso das noites tropicais. 

Máxima: 31.4ºC
mínima: 20.3ºC

Só, por curiosidade:

Julho 2015: 25 noites tropicais
Julho 2016: 26 noites tropicais
Julho 2017: 27 noites tropicais (era bom, mas não será) 
...
Julho 2025 : 31 noites tropicais 

Julho 2015 foi mais quente do que o Julho de 2016 em aproximadamente +1ºC.


----------



## joselamego (4 Jul 2017 às 00:23)

Boas,
Máxima de 39°C
Atual de 22°C
76% HR
Pressão a 1014 hPa
Vento de sudeste

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joralentejano (4 Jul 2017 às 02:13)

Boas,
Por volta das 23h, começou um incêndio perto de Arronches, é estranho um incêndio começar a uma hora destas e o azar é tanto que nessa mesma hora, o vento de leste intensificou-se de uma maneira descomunal, a temperatura subiu de 24ºC para 29ºC em pouco tempo.  Incrível o poder da lestada, meu deus.
Neste momento sigo com *20,9ºC* e o vento é nulo. Tal como o @Davidmpb disse, o vento é realmente o motor disto tudo. Nestes locais de inversão térmica, é interessante ver a temperatura disparar com a intensificação do vento e a descer rapidamente quando se torna nulo.


----------



## joselamego (4 Jul 2017 às 02:18)

Aqui vendas novas 
Algum vento , mas fraco 
Temperatura atual de 20°C

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (4 Jul 2017 às 12:50)

Bons dias,
Mínima de 18,2°C
Atual de 30°C
Céu limpo 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joralentejano (4 Jul 2017 às 13:54)

Boas,
Dia normal de verão, sem calor exagerado, agradável para se estar na piscina. 
*33,3°C *de momento.


----------



## joralentejano (4 Jul 2017 às 19:43)

Boas,
Máx: *35,9ºC*
Min: *16,8ºC*

Tatual: *32,1ºC*


----------



## joselamego (4 Jul 2017 às 23:05)

Boas,
Máxima de 34°C
Atual de 21°C
Vento de noroeste,faz sentir o ambiente mais fresco 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (5 Jul 2017 às 14:22)

Boas tardes,
Céu nublado 
Mínima de 17,2°C
Atual de 23°C

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Hitchens (5 Jul 2017 às 20:15)

Boa tarde.

Depois de um dia agradável, com a temperatura máxima a não ultrapassar os 28.2ºC, sempre com o moderado (e fresco) vento de NW, a tarde fecha com o céu de uma geometria incomum para estes lados.


----------



## Davidmpb (5 Jul 2017 às 21:52)

Boas,
Chegado do Fundão... hoje por aqui pelo que me disseram o dia foi nublado e ameno.
Amanhã espero um ou outro aguaceiro mas nada demais, se é se chover sequer.


----------



## joselamego (5 Jul 2017 às 22:26)

Boa noite ,
Máxima de 24°C
Mínima de 17,2°C
Temperatura atual de 19°C
Céu nublado quase todo o dia::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::

A partir de amanhã vou até Lamego, reporto do interior norte 


Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Davidmpb (6 Jul 2017 às 16:30)

Boas,
Começou a chover por aqui e ouve-se um trovão, a ver no que dá.


----------



## Davidmpb (6 Jul 2017 às 17:26)

vai-se ouvindo trovoada, céu escuro para SE.


----------



## SpiderVV (6 Jul 2017 às 17:45)

21,8ºC com trovoada.


----------



## Hitchens (6 Jul 2017 às 17:55)

Boa tarde.

23.4ºC
Hum. relativa: 71%
Vento moderado WNW.

Para já sem sinais de aproximação de aguaceiros. Apenas algumas formações em desenvolvimento vertical a E e NE.


----------



## SpiderVV (6 Jul 2017 às 17:56)

Começa a aumentar a cadência de trovões. A célula está, no entanto, a querer passar ao lado a SW.


----------



## Davidmpb (6 Jul 2017 às 17:59)

Grande estrondo agora!


----------



## SpiderVV (6 Jul 2017 às 18:11)

Cadência de raios impressionante a Oeste, flashes bem visíveis.


----------



## Davidmpb (6 Jul 2017 às 18:15)

SpiderVV disse:


> Cadência de raios impressionante a Oeste, flashes bem visíveis.


Também vejo enormes clarões.


----------



## Gerofil (6 Jul 2017 às 18:18)

Estremoz: intensa trovoada acompanhada por aguaceiros muito fortes...


----------



## criz0r (6 Jul 2017 às 18:19)

SpiderVV disse:


> Cadência de raios impressionante a Oeste, flashes bem visíveis.



Essa célula, chegou a ter eco roxo ao passar em Alter do Chão, estou curioso para  ver a próxima actualização do radar.

Nota-se um Overshooting se se aumentar a resolução da imagem no Sat24.


----------



## SpiderVV (6 Jul 2017 às 18:29)

Continuam os trovões, com alguns raios ainda visíveis. Parece vir um round 2 a Sul, mas passa tudo a SW. 19,8ºC.


----------



## joralentejano (7 Jul 2017 às 01:50)

Boa Madrugada!
Por aqui, dia com algumas formações mas não chegou cá nada. Não esteve calor e isso foi suficiente. 
Entretanto a noite segue fresca, estão* 15,9ºC* com uma ligeira brisa.


----------



## joralentejano (7 Jul 2017 às 15:00)

Boas,
Célula bem potente e que se dirige para sul, mas provavelmente a Serra vai-se encarregar de a dissipar:




Por agora sol e muitas nuvens, já se vê a bigorna. 
Tatual: *29,1ºC*


----------



## Davidmpb (7 Jul 2017 às 15:28)

Boas,
A célula já começa a produzir trovoada por aqui


----------



## SpiderVV (7 Jul 2017 às 15:29)

Bom estrondo agora a Norte da cidade de Portalegre. Vento moderado com rajadas.


----------



## Davidmpb (7 Jul 2017 às 15:42)

Já chove, mas a parte mais activa deve passar ao lado, para variar.


----------



## joralentejano (7 Jul 2017 às 15:55)

Grande bigorna:




Para ESE, em frente a nuvem mais negra é uma das pequenas células que se formaram perto de Albuquerque:




Vento moderado com boas rajadas.


----------



## joralentejano (7 Jul 2017 às 16:01)

E pronto, a serra já está a servir de escudo, estagnou a NNE de Portalegre e é ai que se vai dissipar.


----------



## Davidmpb (7 Jul 2017 às 16:25)

Vai chovendo razoavelmente bem, já á uns bons minutos.
Edit: chove forte agora.


----------



## joralentejano (7 Jul 2017 às 16:51)

Dissipou-se tudo, pelo menos não vem estragar a festa, porque ultimamente as poucas vezes que chove em Portugal é para estragar tudo. 
Está mais fresco,* 25,8ºC* de momento com vento moderado.


----------



## SpiderVV (7 Jul 2017 às 17:30)

Ainda choveu um pouco em Portalegre, moderadamente, mas depressa morreu a célula. Vi-a crescer a Norte, mas também a morrer à medida que entrou na área da Serra. 24,7ºC.


----------



## Davidmpb (7 Jul 2017 às 22:03)

Nem 1mm choveu e secou tudo num ápice.
Aproveitar estes dias mais frescos, porque para a semana a torradeira está de volta.


----------



## Davidmpb (8 Jul 2017 às 20:36)

Boas,
Algumas nuvens baixas até meio da manhã, depois dissiparam.
Na comunicação social a disserem que o fim-de-semana vai ser de chuva e que o Verão tem sido chuvoso, enfim não sei se rio ou chore.


----------



## TiagoLC (8 Jul 2017 às 21:38)

Davidmpb disse:


> e que o Verão tem sido chuvoso


Olha que há algumas estações, como por exemplo, Lamas de Mouro (Viana do Castelo) e Zebreira (Castelo Branco) que já ultrapassaram a normal de Julho (precipitação) do distrito em que estão inseridas, portanto tem sido um mês chuvoso por lá.


----------



## Davidmpb (8 Jul 2017 às 22:05)

Tiagolco disse:


> Olha que há algumas estações, como por exemplo, Lamas de Mouro (Viana do Castelo) e Zebreira (Castelo Branco) que já ultrapassaram a normal de Julho (precipitação) do distrito em que estão inseridas, portanto tem sido um mês chuvoso por lá.


Falo no geral, obviamente que terá havido locais onde já se ultrapassou a média com os aguaceiros de 5ª feira, mas isso nem a 5% do território corresponde


----------



## joralentejano (10 Jul 2017 às 16:02)

Boas,
Por aqui os dias têm sido agradáveis, quentes mas são temperaturas na ordem dos 31/32ºC, ou seja, suaves. As noites são frescas e todos os dias tem aparecido nevoeiro. Mas parece que se aproxima novamente o inferno.
Neste momento sigo* 31,5ºC *com vento praticamente nulo.


----------



## joselamego (10 Jul 2017 às 18:42)

Boas,
Céu limpo , mas está vento
Máxima de 27°C
Neste momento estão 24°C
O inferno vai começar amanhã 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## algarvio1980 (10 Jul 2017 às 21:07)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu limpo e calor. 

Máxima: 32.1ºC
mínima: 18.1ºC
actual: 25.3ºC

Faro (cidade) teve uma máxima de 32.9ºC.


----------



## Davidmpb (10 Jul 2017 às 22:05)

Boas,
As últimas manhãs têm sido frescas por aqui com nevoeiro até meio da manhã, com excepção de hoje, a máxima de hoje foi de* 30ºc* e a mínima de *12.2ºc*.
Tem sido até agora um Julho normal no que toca a temperaturas, mas os próximos dias já serão muito quentes.
Este mês ainda só leva uma noite tropical.


----------



## Agreste (10 Jul 2017 às 22:34)

as temperaturas hoje já deram uma amostra...

espero o regresso de Faro aos 41ºC na quinta-feira. A onda de calor é bastante potente.


----------



## Agreste (10 Jul 2017 às 22:38)

a ter em conta também a quantidade de poeira na atmosfera... 

uma descarga destas tratá sempre céu nublado ou encoberto aumentando ainda mais a sensação de calor.


----------



## algarvio1980 (10 Jul 2017 às 22:46)

Agreste disse:


> as temperaturas hoje já deram uma amostra...
> 
> espero o regresso de Faro aos 41ºC na quinta-feira. A onda de calor é bastante potente.



Com poeira, chegamos aos 45ºC.


----------



## joselamego (11 Jul 2017 às 01:41)

Céu limpo 
Temperatura atual de 16°C

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joralentejano (11 Jul 2017 às 17:08)

Boas Tardes!
O dia por aqui hoje já foi mais quente, nos próximos 3 dias lá vou eu outra vez aos 40ºC, nada que já não esteja habituado. 
Boa Amplitude térmica:
Máx: *36,7ºC*
Min: *12,9ºC
*
Tatual: *36,3ºC*


----------



## joselamego (11 Jul 2017 às 22:47)

Boa noite,
Máxima de 36,5°C
Atual de 21°C

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joralentejano (12 Jul 2017 às 01:59)

Boa Madrugada,
A noite por aqui segue fresca, mas não tanto como as anteriores. Sinal de que amanhã a fornalha está de volta.
Sigo com* 18,9ºC* e o vento é nulo.


----------



## algarvio1980 (12 Jul 2017 às 12:18)

Boas, por aqui, está uma mistura de nuvens com poeira. A estação de Faro (Cidade), já vai nos 35.3ºC. 

A estação Faro (Aeroporto) está nos 27ºC, ai quando ela disparar.


----------



## Joaopaulo (12 Jul 2017 às 12:35)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Boas, por aqui, está uma mistura de nuvens com poeira. A estação de Faro (Cidade), já vai nos 35.3ºC.



A mínima foi* 29.1 °C *

Praticamente dentro de água, a estação do Porto de Faro vai com *31,3ºC*
https://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=IFARODIS5


----------



## ecobcg (12 Jul 2017 às 12:51)

Sítio das Fontes já teve *39ºC* às 11h00. 
Agora com o vento SE baixou para os 34ºC.


----------



## TiagoLC (12 Jul 2017 às 12:54)

Portimão (IPMA) seguia com *37,2ºC* às 12h.


----------



## TiagoLC (12 Jul 2017 às 13:41)

Tiagolco disse:


> Portimão (IPMA) seguia com *37,2ºC* às 12h.


Muito interessante! Às 13h, bastou o vento rodar para sul para a temperatura descer para os *32ºC*.


----------



## homem do mar (12 Jul 2017 às 13:50)

A estação de Castro Marim já segue nos 36.4 . Já em Espanha  na Andaluzia o forno ainda é maior com várias cidades a chegar já aos 42, é bem possível que se batam alguns record mas acho que o nosso record da Amareleja não o devem bater.


----------



## joralentejano (12 Jul 2017 às 14:18)

Boas,
Por aqui, sigo com *37,8ºC *


----------



## joralentejano (12 Jul 2017 às 15:53)

*41,1ºC  *É este o resultado de quando o vento fica nulo num vale.


----------



## SpiderVV (12 Jul 2017 às 16:06)

37,1ºC por aqui.


----------



## vamm (12 Jul 2017 às 16:15)

*31.5ºC, *céu nublado com poeiras que tapou todo o sol que restava


----------



## joralentejano (12 Jul 2017 às 16:43)

Mais uma bela amplitude térmica!  Amanhã a máxima anual corre o risco de ser batida, dificilmente, mas ás vezes com o vento nulo, há surpresas.
Máx: *41,5ºC*
Min: *13,9ºC
*
Tatual: *41,2ºC*


----------



## Super Trovoada (12 Jul 2017 às 16:56)

42.2ºC de máxima quando a previsão era de 41º
Será que amanhã chega aos 45º tendo em conta os 44º previstos para Évora?


----------



## joselamego (12 Jul 2017 às 17:00)

Boa tarde,
Calor e céu azul
A máxima foi de 39°C
Temperatura atual de 36°C
Mínima de 16°C

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## homem do mar (12 Jul 2017 às 17:35)

joralentejano disse:


> Mais uma bela amplitude térmica!  Amanhã a máxima anual corre o risco de ser batida, dificilmente, mas ás vezes com o vento nulo, há surpresas.
> Máx: *41,5ºC*
> Min: *13,9ºC
> *
> Tatual: *41,2ºC*


É bem possível que amanhã haja alguns locais a chegar aos 45 no Alentejo como arranches, Elvas, reguengos, moura e Mourão e até Portel.


----------



## homem do mar (12 Jul 2017 às 17:37)

joralentejano disse:


> Mais uma bela amplitude térmica!  Amanhã a máxima anual corre o risco de ser batida, dificilmente, mas ás vezes com o vento nulo, há surpresas.
> Máx: *41,5ºC*
> Min: *13,9ºC
> *
> Tatual: *41,2ºC*


É bem possível que amanhã haja alguns locais a chegar aos 45 no Alentejo como Arronches, Elvas, reguengos, moura e Mourão e até Portel.


----------



## Brunomc (12 Jul 2017 às 17:41)

joselamego disse:


> Boa tarde,
> Calor e céu azul
> A máxima foi de 39°C
> Temperatura atual de 36°C
> ...



Boa Tarde joselamego..
Já tás a reportar de Vendas Novas ?

Máxima de 38.2ºC e mínima de 15.2ºC
Neste momento sigo com 37.8ºC


----------



## joselamego (12 Jul 2017 às 18:10)

Brunomc disse:


> Boa Tarde joselamego..
> Já tás a reportar de Vendas Novas ?
> 
> Máxima de 38.2ºC e mínima de 15.2ºC
> Neste momento sigo com 37.8ºC


Sim Bruno, estou reportar de vendas novas...
Máxima de 39°C
Mínima de 16°C
Atual de 35,5°C

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Brunomc (12 Jul 2017 às 18:16)

joselamego disse:


> Sim Bruno, estou reportar de vendas novas...
> Máxima de 39°C
> Mínima de 16°C
> Atual de 35,5°C
> ...



Eu não cheguei aos 39ºC e a estação tá muito próxima..eheh 
Agora tenho 36.7ºC


----------



## joselamego (12 Jul 2017 às 18:22)

Brunomc disse:


> Eu não cheguei aos 39ºC e a estação tá muito próxima..eheh
> Agora tenho 36.7ºC


A minha estação é da Auriol.
Penso que dentro da mesma cidade pode haver sempre ligeiras diferenças nas medições ...
Mas 38,2°C ou 39°C, é quase igual!!!

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Brunomc (12 Jul 2017 às 18:25)

joselamego disse:


> A minha estação é da Auriol.
> Penso que dentro da mesma cidade pode haver sempre ligeiras diferenças nas medições ...
> Mas 38,2°C ou 39°C, é quase igual!!!
> 
> Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk



A minha também é Auriol, depois apanha com a Nortada toda porque está fixada na varanda a Norte, num 2ºandar.


----------



## joselamego (12 Jul 2017 às 18:29)

Brunomc disse:


> A minha também é Auriol, depois apanha com a Nortada toda porque está fixada na varanda a Norte, num 2ºandar.


Ehhhhh,  a minha está na varanda do 1 andar....
A minha estação custou 25 euros em 2014, em 2 mão...

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Brunomc (12 Jul 2017 às 18:31)

joselamego disse:


> Ehhhhh,  a minha está na varanda do 1 andar....
> A minha estação custou 25 euros em 2014, em 2 mão...
> 
> Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk



A minha também foi à volta disso, já a tenho à 5 anos...O sensor tá a precisar de pilhas mas ainda nem as mudei...lol


----------



## joselamego (12 Jul 2017 às 20:51)

O sol quase a pôr-se e ainda estão 32°C

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## algarvio1980 (12 Jul 2017 às 20:54)

Boas, por aqui, dia de poeirada, com alguma nebulosidade e calorão. 

Máxima: 35.0ºC
mínima: 22.3ºC
actual: 29.0ºC


----------



## SpiderVV (12 Jul 2017 às 22:18)

30,1ºC com vento fraco de NW. Sendo o vento de NW, é mais provável que haja inversão nesta zona.


----------



## joralentejano (12 Jul 2017 às 22:27)

Visto não haver pinga da água em lado nenhum, apesar do vento nulo, já nem junto a um curso de água está fresco. A temperatura é igual em todo o lado.
Aqui, na vila sigo com *27,2ºC*
Sai da quinta dos meus familiares, junto à ribeira com *27ºC* também.


----------



## Super Trovoada (12 Jul 2017 às 23:42)

O IPMA atualizou as temperaturas e prevê 45° para Évora, algo que não me lembro de já ter visto e que penso estar já dentro do aviso vermelho.


----------



## Davidmpb (13 Jul 2017 às 00:00)

Super Trovoada disse:


> O IPMA atualizou as temperaturas e prevê 45° para Évora, algo que não me lembro de já ter visto e que penso estar já dentro do aviso vermelho.


Sim, se o IPMA está a prever estas temperaturas terá de elevar o aviso para o vermelho...
Aliás não só para Évora mas para outros distritos.


----------



## TiagoLC (13 Jul 2017 às 00:04)

Davidmpb disse:


> Sim, se o IPMA está a prever estas temperaturas terá de elevar o aviso para o vermelho...


Já responderam noutro tópico. Só elevariam para aviso vermelho se esses valores se mantivessem por 48h ou mais, o que não vai acontecer, visto que na sexta a temperatura baixa.


----------



## Davidmpb (13 Jul 2017 às 00:07)

Tiagolco disse:


> Já responderam noutro tópico. Só elevariam para aviso vermelho se esses valores se mantivessem por 48h ou mais, o que não vai acontecer, visto que na sexta a temperatura baixa.


Pois tens razão, já me estava a esquecer desse pormenor, do qual não concordo nada com este critério das 48h.


----------



## Prof BioGeo (13 Jul 2017 às 00:11)

De facto é necessária a persistência das temperaturas acima de certo valor por um período de 48h no mínimo. Fica o quadro dos critérios de emissão


----------



## Super Trovoada (13 Jul 2017 às 00:13)

Prof BioGeo disse:


> De facto é necessário a persistência das temperaturas acima de certo valor por um período de 48h no mínimo. Fica o quadro dos critérios de emissão


Obrigado pelo esclarecimento, não tinha reparado nesse "pormenor"


----------



## joralentejano (13 Jul 2017 às 00:22)

A AEMET lançou aviso vermelho para amanhã em toda a província de Badajoz e não foi necessário estarem acima de 43°C mais de 48h. Esses critérios deviam mudar, mas enfim.


----------



## jonas_87 (13 Jul 2017 às 00:32)

joralentejano disse:


> A AEMET lançou aviso vermelho para amanhã em toda a província de Badajoz e não foi necessário estarem acima de 43°C mais de 48h. Esses critérios deviam mudar, mas enfim.


Boas Jorge,

Qual é a tua expectativa para amanhã? 
Máxima histórica?


----------



## joralentejano (13 Jul 2017 às 00:39)

jonas_87 disse:


> Boas Jorge,
> 
> Qual é a tua expectativa para amanhã?
> Máxima histórica?


Boas Jonas,
Tal como disse no post do resumo do dia de hoje, a máxima anual que tenho corre o risco de ser batida. Um valor como o de *44,3ºC* é muito complicado de ser batido, mas tudo dependerá do vento, caso esteja nulo aqui no vale, a temperatura dispara, mas se houver vento, mesmo sendo de leste, a temperatura sempre tem mais dificuldades em subir. Mesmo assim, tenho grandes expetativas, a previsão automática do IPMA tem 44ºC para Arronches e no dia em que tive quase 45ºC estavam previstos 43ºC. Veremos!


----------



## SpiderVV (13 Jul 2017 às 01:11)

O recorde na minha estação na zona mais baixa da cidade (desde 2011) é de 40,6ºC, é possível que amanhã seja record absoluto aqui, mas esta zona mostra alguma resiliência com temperaturas máximas altas.

Entretanto vento variável, a temperatura ora sobe, ora desce - 29,0ºC.


----------



## joralentejano (13 Jul 2017 às 02:44)

A noite já segue mais agradável! Sigo neste momento com *22,3°C 
*


----------



## SpiderVV (13 Jul 2017 às 03:08)

29,9ºC na EMA do IPMA vs. 27,7ºC aqui porque o vento está fraco. Se continuar o vento de leste no local da EMA, amanhã pode ser dia para uma mínima estapafúrdia, ou pelo menos temperatura muito alta durante a primeira metade da madrugada


----------



## Davidmpb (13 Jul 2017 às 09:54)

SpiderVV disse:


> 29,9ºC na EMA do IPMA vs. 27,7ºC aqui porque o vento está fraco. Se continuar o vento de leste no local da EMA, amanhã pode ser dia para uma mínima estapafúrdia, ou pelo menos temperatura muito alta durante a primeira metade da madrugada


Pelo menos mais de* 29ºc *de mínima na estação do iPMA de Portalegre


----------



## criz0r (13 Jul 2017 às 10:13)

*31,8ºC* ás 9h UTC em Portalegre. Mesmo estando habituados a tempo quente, é de facto complicado aguentar com este calor dia e noite.


----------



## Davidmpb (13 Jul 2017 às 10:19)

criz0r disse:


> *31,8ºC* ás 9h UTC em Portalegre. Mesmo estando habituados a tempo quente, é de facto complicado aguentar com este calor dia e noite.


Estamos na parte da manhã e já está um calor abrasador... parece mesmo tempo de deserto com bastante poeira, não temos outro remédio que não aguentar... vamos lá ver se não vai ser batido algum recorde


----------



## joselamego (13 Jul 2017 às 11:10)

Bons dias,
Adivinha-se um dia quente 
Mínima de 19°C
Atual de 29°C
A máxima prevista aqui é de 42°C, vamos ver se é batida!

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joralentejano (13 Jul 2017 às 11:32)

"Bom" dia!
*38,4°C *neste momento, ao ritmo que a temperatura sobe, ainda chega aos 40°C antes do meio dia.  Aguenta e não chora!


----------



## Davidmpb (13 Jul 2017 às 11:35)

joralentejano disse:


> "Bom" dia!
> *38,4°C *neste momento, ao ritmo que a temperatura sobe, ainda chega aos 40°C antes do meio dia.  Aguenta e não chora!


Boas,
Aqui já levo *35.5ºc*, que fornalha, nem eu hoje escapo ao calor extremo.


----------



## TiagoLC (13 Jul 2017 às 11:43)

*Às 11h*:
Alcoutim, Martim Longo: *37,1ºC* 
Portel, Oriola: *37,7ºC*


----------



## joselamego (13 Jul 2017 às 11:47)

Vendas novas com 30°C
Logo fim dia vou até piscina de uns amigos a Montemor o novo 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (13 Jul 2017 às 11:48)

joralentejano disse:


> "Bom" dia!
> *38,4°C *neste momento, ao ritmo que a temperatura sobe, ainda chega aos 40°C antes do meio dia.  Aguenta e não chora!


A esse ritmo bates o recorde dos 44,3°C
Jesus!!!!

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (13 Jul 2017 às 11:51)

Na Andaluzia havia já estações a tocar os 42ºC às 12h locais!


----------



## Super Trovoada (13 Jul 2017 às 12:36)

Já vai nos *41.1ºC* a esta hora


----------



## TiagoLC (13 Jul 2017 às 12:41)

*Estações do IPMA com temperatura superior ou igual a 40ºC, às 12h:*

Alcoutim: *40ºC* 
Portel, Oriola: *40,3ºC* 
Beja: *40,5ºC*


----------



## joralentejano (13 Jul 2017 às 12:50)

Estou a ver os 44,3°C a irem por água abaixo 
Ainda nem uma da tarde é, e....
Estão neste momento, *41,9°C *


----------



## joselamego (13 Jul 2017 às 12:54)

Estão neste momento, 32°C

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## ecobcg (13 Jul 2017 às 12:54)

Bom dia,

Sitio das Fontes já tocou nos* 40,2ºC*... agora baixou um pouco devido ao vento...

Em Carvoeiro, a madrugada não desceu dos 27ºC...


----------



## joralentejano (13 Jul 2017 às 12:56)

Vamos rezar pela região sul e interior porque isto não está famoso, a temperatura sobe com muita Força Espero que corra tudo bem! Vento nulo, lá está o problema...
*42,4°C *


----------



## SpiderVV (13 Jul 2017 às 13:00)

38,1ºC por aqui, são 13h e já ultrapassou a máxima de ontem. O GFS (vento a 850hpa) e a previsão do IPMA mudam a direção para o quadrante oeste esta noite, é possível que a mínima não seja super alta.


----------



## vamm (13 Jul 2017 às 13:36)

Nao estou a saber lidar com isto 
*39C *em Odemira e o vento é praticamente nulo! Que ideia é a das pessoas de dizer que o litoral se safa? Tenham dó 
Ontem às 0h estavam 27C!


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (13 Jul 2017 às 13:38)

vamm disse:


> Nao estou a saber lidar com isto
> *39C *em Odemira e o vento é praticamente nulo! Que ideia é a das pessoas de dizer que o litoral se safa? Tenham dó
> Ontem às 0h estavam 27C!



Ainda por cima Odemira é litoral ! Que temperatura tão elevada para esta hora !


----------



## joralentejano (13 Jul 2017 às 13:41)

vamm disse:


> Que ideia é a das pessoas de dizer que o litoral se safa? Tenham dó


Apenas o litoral de Lisboa para norte se safa. A região sul e o interior centro estão a sofrer bastante com esta onda de calor.


----------



## vamm (13 Jul 2017 às 13:45)

Ourique já está com *43C *


----------



## joralentejano (13 Jul 2017 às 13:50)

*43,5ºC**  *O valor não é absurdo, o ar está extremamente irrespirável na rua.


----------



## homem do mar (13 Jul 2017 às 13:52)

joralentejano disse:


> *43,5ºC *


Se não aparecer o vento vais até aos 45 de certeza


----------



## joralentejano (13 Jul 2017 às 13:55)

homem do mar disse:


> Se não aparecer o vento vais até aos 45 de certeza


Não vale a pena estar à espera do vento porque não vai aparecer. Em Portalegre a estação do @SpiderVV regista "apenas" 38ºC devido ao vento. Enorme diferença em apenas 21km.


----------



## SpiderVV (13 Jul 2017 às 13:58)

Sim, a temperatura já está a mostrar alguma resistência em subir, como estava à espera. Vai ser difícil bater o recorde de 40,6ºC. 38,1ºC atuais, e aqui se mantém.


----------



## Davidmpb (13 Jul 2017 às 14:01)

joralentejano disse:


> Não vale a pena estar à espera do vento porque não vai aparecer. Em Portalegre a estação do @SpiderVV regista "apenas" 38ºC devido ao vento. Enorme diferença em apenas 21km.


e por aqui estão *37.5ºc* já algum tempo, o vento apareceu e a temperatura mantém-se estável, essa zona é literalmente um " forno", chegas a competir com o Baixo- Alentejo


----------



## SpiderVV (13 Jul 2017 às 14:03)

Olha que não  Tem em conta também a altitude, eu estou quase 200m abaixo de ti. A temperatura no Baixo Alentejo tem capacidade para subir subitamente durante todo o dia, seja devido à ausência de vento ou à orografia.


----------



## joralentejano (13 Jul 2017 às 14:03)

Davidmpb disse:


> e por aqui estão *37.5ºc* já algum tempo, o vento apareceu e a temperatura mantém-se estável, essa zona é literalmente um " forno", chegas a competir com o Baixo- Alentejo


é um vale, e com vento nulo ainda pior é! Começo a pensar que chega a ser igual ou pior a Badajoz.  Badajoz está num vale, mas não tão abrigado como este.


----------



## joselamego (13 Jul 2017 às 14:06)

Aqui estão 35°C
Penso que não deverá ser batido o recorde em vendas novas 
A temperatura tem subido menos do que eu esperava 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Davidmpb (13 Jul 2017 às 14:08)

SpiderVV disse:


> Olha que não  Tem em conta também a altitude, eu estou quase 200m abaixo de ti. A temperatura no Baixo Alentejo tem capacidade para subir subitamente durante todo o dia, seja devido à ausência de vento ou à orografia.


https://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=IPORTALE15, esta estação pertence ao *talingas*?


----------



## joralentejano (13 Jul 2017 às 14:10)

Davidmpb disse:


> https://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=IPORTALE15, esta estação pertence ao *talingas*?


Não, essa estação é a da Escola Secundária Mouzinho da Silveira e que por acaso já fui convidado uma vez para me responsabilizar por ela.  Nem sabia, que ainda estava on.


----------



## Davidmpb (13 Jul 2017 às 14:15)

joralentejano disse:


> Não, essa estação é a da Escola Secundária Mouzinho da Silveira e que por acaso já fui convidado uma vez para me responsabilizar por ela.  Nem sabia, que ainda estava on.


Pois é, agora é que vi fica na avenida do BomFim, não deixa de ser curioso, que estando um pouco mais acima na cidade apresente mais 1ºc do que a estação do Spidervv, devido ao vento seguramente.


----------



## guisilva5000 (13 Jul 2017 às 14:18)

Por Montemor já vão 41°C, os mais audazes atrevem se a ir à rua 

Coloquei o Auriol no carro durante 1 hora e, sabendo que aquilo não tem nenhum sistema de refrigeração, aquilo chegou à temperatura máxima da máquina, dizia "High" ou algo parecido e 53°C. Até tive medo que se tivesse estragado, tive de o colocar numa toalha húmida


----------



## joralentejano (13 Jul 2017 às 14:18)

Davidmpb disse:


> Pois é, agora é que vi fica na avenida do BomFim, não deixa de ser curioso, que estando um pouco mais acima na cidade apresente mais 1ºc do que a estação do Spidervv, devido ao vento seguramente.


A do Talingas está off. Mas ontem ainda chegou aos 40ºC, interessante que a zona alta da cidade é mais quente que a zona baixa, mas o vento é igual em todo o lado.


----------



## joralentejano (13 Jul 2017 às 14:25)

*44,2ºC *
Assim que olhei para a tabela de registos até pus as mãos na cabeça, isto é de loucos!


----------



## joselamego (13 Jul 2017 às 14:27)

Ao fim dia vou nadar numa piscina de uns amigos de Montemor 
Aqui vendas novas estão 36°C
Vento fraco 
42% Hr

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (13 Jul 2017 às 14:28)

joralentejano disse:


> *44,2ºC *
> Assim que olhei para a tabela de registos até pus as mãos na cabeça, isto é de loucos!


Vais passar o recorde, fogo! Deus me livre!!!

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## criz0r (13 Jul 2017 às 14:28)

A estação mais próxima do local onde costumo passar férias em Belver, que é digamos o forno do Vale do Tejo, regista 36,3ºC.

Convém realçar que esta estação, está localizada na Quinta do Alamal, a sensivelmente 1 metro do Rio Tejo. Nas aldeias mais acima quase de certeza que estarão nos 40ºC.

http://praiaemdirecto.com:8080/praia2014/main.html


----------



## Davidmpb (13 Jul 2017 às 14:33)

joralentejano disse:


> *44,2ºC *
> Assim que olhei para a tabela de registos até pus as mãos na cabeça, isto é de loucos!


deve estar penoso por aí... já viste algum camelo?


----------



## joralentejano (13 Jul 2017 às 14:33)

E já está, *44,4ºC *


----------



## joralentejano (13 Jul 2017 às 14:35)

Davidmpb disse:


> deve estar penoso por aí... já viste algum camelo?


pouco falta! Poeiras e temperaturas extremas já temos, talvez daqui a uns anos.


----------



## TiagoLC (13 Jul 2017 às 14:35)

Amareleja (IPMA) a registar *43,4ºC*, às 14h.


----------



## joralentejano (13 Jul 2017 às 14:37)

Oh meu deus pessoal! Ainda nem são 3 da tarde. 
*44,6ºC*
Um sensor que tenho junto ao sol marca uns abrasadores *45,7ºC*


----------



## guisilva5000 (13 Jul 2017 às 14:39)

Tiagolco disse:


> Amareleja (IPMA) a registar *43,4ºC*, às 14h.


A mostrar quem é que manda ahah


----------



## joralentejano (13 Jul 2017 às 14:41)

Estão a ver o que vento faz?! Vento moderado de SW agora mesmo.
*43,9ºC *
Pode ser horrível, mas é interessante seguir isto.


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (13 Jul 2017 às 14:41)

joralentejano disse:


> Oh meu deus pessoal! Ainda nem são 3 da tarde.
> *44,6ºC*
> Um sensor que tenho junto ao sol marca uns abrasadores *45,7ºC*



UIIII ! Tu deves chegar aos 46ºC !


----------



## TiagoLC (13 Jul 2017 às 14:42)

guisilva5000 disse:


> A mostrar quem é que manda ahah


Estou bastante curioso para ver a máxima!


----------



## homem do mar (13 Jul 2017 às 14:44)

guisilva5000 disse:


> A mostrar quem é que manda ahah


Vamos lá ver é por quanto tempo manda é que Córdoba em Espanha corre o risco de bater o record da 47.4 na Amareleja,
 neste momento tem 46.1 em Córdoba.


----------



## guisilva5000 (13 Jul 2017 às 14:48)

homem do mar disse:


> Vamos lá ver é por quanto tempo manda é que Córdoba em Espanha corre o risco de bater o record da 47.4 na Amareleja,
> neste momento tem 46.1 em Córdoba.


Fixe era se Espanha mostrasse realmente à Grécia quem é que manda e quebrar o recorde Europeu


----------



## homem do mar (13 Jul 2017 às 14:51)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Fixe era se Espanha mostrasse realmente à Grécia quem é que manda e quebrar o recorde Europeu


Acho que ainda falta comer muitos danoninhos para Espanha bater esse record da Grécia.


----------



## joralentejano (13 Jul 2017 às 14:52)

*44,4ºC* novamente. Já que chegou a tanto, que chegue aos 45ºC


----------



## guisilva5000 (13 Jul 2017 às 14:55)

homem do mar disse:


> Acho que ainda falta comer muitos danoninhos para Espanha bater esse record da Grécia.



É um recorde polémico porque muitos dizem que é inflacionado...

Por aqui o Auriol está quase a arder, o IN regista 45°C, ou seja, tive de o colocar no frigorífico se não fritava xD

O OUT ainda mede 41,1°C, quase não há vento.


----------



## joralentejano (13 Jul 2017 às 14:57)

guisilva5000 disse:


> É um recorde polémico porque muitos dizem que é inflacionado...
> 
> Por aqui o Auriol está quase a arder, o IN regista 45°C, ou seja, tive de o colocar no frigorífico se não fritava xD
> 
> O OUT ainda mede 41,1°C, quase não há vento.


Vieste até ao Alentexas em má altura!


----------



## joralentejano (13 Jul 2017 às 14:59)

Vento a ficar nulo e a temperatura dispara! Ruas desertas, tudo vai correr bem, não é preciso avisos vermelhos para os Alentejanos saberem que é para ficar em casa ao fresco.  Eu por exemplo estou sentado no chão do rés do chão! 
*44,8ºC *


----------



## Davidmpb (13 Jul 2017 às 15:03)

Por aqui, estão* 37.3ºc*, a resistir bem ao calor mais extremo. Vento moderado.


----------



## guisilva5000 (13 Jul 2017 às 15:08)

Esta é sem dúvida a temperatura mais alta que já presenciei, tirei o Auriol do frigorífico e vamos a ver quanto é que vai medir agora, nem à sombra se está bem.

Pior estão os meus familiares, alguns estão vestidos de preto :/


----------



## joselamego (13 Jul 2017 às 15:11)

Aqui vendas novas , neste momento 38,5°C

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joralentejano (13 Jul 2017 às 15:20)

*45,4ºC *


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (13 Jul 2017 às 15:21)

joralentejano disse:


> *45,4ºC *



Vamos lá recorde portugues resiste !


----------



## joralentejano (13 Jul 2017 às 15:33)

15h (14h UTC): 
Castro Verde, N. Corvo: *44,3ºC*
Amareleja: *44ºC*
Portel, Oriola: *44ºC*
Reguengos, S. P. do Corval: *44ºC *
Elvas: *43,8ºC*
Évora (Aeródromo): *43,2ºC*
Alvalade: *43,1ºC*
Beja: *43ºC
*


----------



## jonas_87 (13 Jul 2017 às 15:36)

joralentejano disse:


> *45,4ºC *



Brutalidade!
Felizmente não sei o que isso é.
Até deve custar respirar.


----------



## joralentejano (13 Jul 2017 às 15:39)

jonas_87 disse:


> Brutalidade!
> Felizmente não sei o que isso é.
> Até deve custar respirar.


Nem é preciso ir lá fora! Em casa, no rés do chão está fresco.


----------



## homem do mar (13 Jul 2017 às 15:41)

joralentejano disse:


> *45,4ºC *


Acho que o IPMA vai considerar certamente instalar uma estação em Arronches


----------



## joralentejano (13 Jul 2017 às 15:48)

homem do mar disse:


> Acho que o IPMA vai considerar certamente instalar uma estação em Arronches


Não era má ideia. Arronches está no meio de dois climas completamente diferentes, situada num vale onde tem temperaturas gélidas no inverno e tórridas no verão. E apesar de ser uma zona baixa, é bastante ventosa.


----------



## SpiderVV (13 Jul 2017 às 16:01)

39,3ºC com vento a aumentar ainda mais de SW, rajada de 40 km/h.


----------



## guisilva5000 (13 Jul 2017 às 16:10)

40°C em ponto por aqui, mudei o sítio do Auriol para os reflexos do chão e das nuvens não influenciarem tanto a temperatura.


----------



## joselamego (13 Jul 2017 às 16:16)

Já estou em Montemor 
T.atual de 41,5°C


Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## guisilva5000 (13 Jul 2017 às 16:21)

Por aqui tenho 3 termómetros, um marca 39,7°C, outro marca 40,5°C e outro marca 42,5°C. 

Acredito que ao sol estejam uns 50°C diretos ou mais, muito perigoso, mal sai da piscina seca-se em 1 min lol


----------



## homem do mar (13 Jul 2017 às 16:23)

Serpa a chegar aos 45 
https://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=IBEJASER2


----------



## SpiderVV (13 Jul 2017 às 16:33)

Nos dados iniciais do IPMA das 15 UTC (já disponíveis: http://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/obs.superficie/), Reguengos com *44,7ºC*.


----------



## TiagoLC (13 Jul 2017 às 16:35)

Amareleja seguia nos *45ºC*, às 16h.


----------



## homem do mar (13 Jul 2017 às 16:36)

SpiderVV disse:


> Nos dados iniciais do IPMA das 15 UTC (já disponíveis: http://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/obs.superficie/), Reguengos com *44,7ºC*.


Incrível ainda no Sábado passado estive pela região de Reguengos e a temperatura não passou dos 33 e nem passados 7 dias já vai quase nos 45, só de ver já suo.
Já agora qual é o record da estação de Reguengos?


----------



## joralentejano (13 Jul 2017 às 16:36)

16h (15h UTC):
Amareleja: *45ºC*
Castro Verde, N. Corvo: *44,9ºC*
Reguengos, S. P. do Corval: *44,7ºC*
Portel, Oriola:* 44,6ºC*
Évora (Aeródromo): *43,5ºC*
Beja: *43,2ºC*


----------



## homem do mar (13 Jul 2017 às 16:37)

Tiagolco disse:


> Amareleja seguia nos *45ºC*, às 16h.


Já não me lembro da ultima vez que apareceu 45 graus no mapa do IPMA


----------



## joralentejano (13 Jul 2017 às 16:39)

Por Arronches...
Máx: *45,8ºC*
Min: *19,2ºC

Extremos do ano: 45,8ºC / -7,1ºC*

O vento de SW voltou a intensificar-se.
Tatual: *44,7ºC*


----------



## homem do mar (13 Jul 2017 às 16:44)

joralentejano disse:


> Por Arronches...
> Máx: *45,8ºC*
> Min: *19,2ºC
> 
> ...


Por este andar Em Agosto ainda bates outro record.


----------



## trepkos (13 Jul 2017 às 16:50)

homem do mar disse:


> Serpa a chegar aos 45
> https://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=IBEJASER2



Esses valores não devem ser correctos porque essa estação está mal instalada, eu já vi a instalação, está demasiado perto do telhado.

 Acredito que ao sol estejam mais de 50 graus, não se pode andar na rua.


----------



## guisilva5000 (13 Jul 2017 às 17:15)

homem do mar disse:


> Já não me lembro da ultima vez que apareceu 45 graus no mapa do IPMA


No ano passado, foi o recorde do ano na Lousã.

Agora ultrapassamos os 45°C, acho que isso não acontece desde 2003...

E eu a pensar que o calor do ano passado era apenas um "extremo" no meio desta década, afinal bem me enganei, está cada vez pior.

40,8°C em Montemor


----------



## SpiderVV (13 Jul 2017 às 17:33)

45,4ºC na Amareleja.


----------



## criz0r (13 Jul 2017 às 17:41)

38,8ºC na Quinta do Alamal, ao nível do Rio.

40+ a brincar, nas aldeias envolventes.


----------



## TiagoLC (13 Jul 2017 às 17:42)

*Estações IPMA com temperatura superior ou igual a 43,0ºC, às 17h:*

Viana do Alentejo: *43,0ºC* 
Beja: *43,0ºC* 
Portel, Oriola: *43,4ºC* 
Castro Verde, N. Corvo: *44,2ºC* 
Reguengos, S. P. Do Corval: *44,8ºC* 
Amareleja: *45,4ºC*


----------



## Prof BioGeo (13 Jul 2017 às 17:48)

Moura: dia absolutamente insuportável em termos de calor. O ar queima, mesmo à sombra. O termómetro do carro chegou aos 45ºC em andamento... (isto porque estacionado ao sol chegou aos... 51ºC). Em termos de sensação, este dia está a ser mais difícil de suportar do que o fatídico 17 de junho (nesse dia registei 42ºC no termómetro do carro, também em andamento).


----------



## guisilva5000 (13 Jul 2017 às 18:11)

Por Montemor já se faz sentir um vento mais fresco, contudo fraco, de SW.

Vejo que Amareleja está a honrar bem o seu título...


----------



## joselamego (13 Jul 2017 às 18:20)

Montemor já com temperatura em descida , 37°C, vento fraco 
Pressão a 1015 hPa
27% Hr

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## guisilva5000 (13 Jul 2017 às 18:25)

joselamego disse:


> Montemor já com temperatura em descida , 37°C, vento fraco
> Pressão a 1015 hPa
> 27% Hr
> 
> Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


Está-se melhor dentro da piscina agora! 
Acho que dá para ficar na água até às 22h lol


----------



## TiagoLC (13 Jul 2017 às 18:36)

Amareleja ainda nos *45,3ºC*, às 18h. 
É quase certo que chegou aos 46ºC de máxima.


----------



## homem do mar (13 Jul 2017 às 18:57)

Tiagolco disse:


> Amareleja ainda nos *45,3ºC*, às 18h.
> É quase certo que chegou aos 46ºC de máxima.


Amanhã já veremos qual a máxima de hoje  valor realmente incrível tendo em conta os anos em que esperamos para voltar a ver está temperatura.


----------



## SpiderVV (13 Jul 2017 às 20:11)

> *Assunto: Temperaturas máximas superiores a 45ºC no interior do Alentejo no dia 13 de julho de 2017
> *
> Devido a uma massa de ar quente transportada na circulação de um anticiclone localizado sobre o norte de África, observaram-se hoje temperaturas elevadas, em especial a máxima.
> 
> ...


IPMA: http://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/comunicados/index.jsp
Link arquivo para a posteridade: http://archive.is/xSZbL


----------



## homem do mar (13 Jul 2017 às 20:19)

SpiderVV disse:


> IPMA: http://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/comunicados/index.jsp
> Link arquivo para a posteridade: http://archive.is/xSZbL


46.2 na Amareleja wow estiveram bem perto de chegar ao record de 47.4


----------



## Brunomc (13 Jul 2017 às 20:48)

joselamego disse:


> Montemor já com temperatura em descida , 37°C, vento fraco
> Pressão a 1015 hPa
> 27% Hr
> 
> Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk



Só tive máxima de 39.1ºC


----------



## joselamego (13 Jul 2017 às 20:50)

Brunomc disse:


> Só tive máxima de 39.1ºC


Eu vim para Montemor as 16 h...Em vendas novas a máxima que tive antes das 16 h foi de 39°C
Aqui em Montemor , casa dos meus amigos , tive 41,5°C

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## algarvio1980 (13 Jul 2017 às 21:07)

Boas, por aqui, dia de poeira e calorão.

Máxima: 35.8ºC
mínima: 23.5ºC
actual: 28.5ºC

@joralentejano , em Agosto chegas aos 47ºC.  

Mais um bocado, chegamos aos 50ºC, aí é a pura da loucura.


----------



## guisilva5000 (13 Jul 2017 às 21:07)

Eu tive máxima de 41,1°C em Montemor, neste momento já vai abaixo dos 30°C


----------



## TiagoLC (13 Jul 2017 às 22:05)

Amareleja a aguentar bem, com* 39,1ºC* ás 21h.


----------



## criz0r (13 Jul 2017 às 22:38)

Tiagolco disse:


> Amareleja a aguentar bem, com* 39,1ºC* ás 21h.



Incrível, a população de Amareleja deve trabalhar e dormir dentro de uma piscina. Mesmo estando habituados é demais.


----------



## aoc36 (13 Jul 2017 às 23:56)

Forno ligado pelo Algarve, sigo com 29c


----------



## joselamego (13 Jul 2017 às 23:57)

Daqui pouco regresso a vendas novas
Em Montemor temperatura atual de 29°C






Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## TiagoLC (14 Jul 2017 às 00:00)

Desculpem-me a obsessão () pela estação de Amareleja, mas esta seguia com *33,4ºC*, às 23h. 
Só para efeitos de comparação, esta temperatura foi a máxima em algumas zonas de Lisboa, hoje...


----------



## guisilva5000 (14 Jul 2017 às 00:45)

Foi um bom dia, céu repleto de altocumulus e um bocado esbranquiçado mais para o final do dia.


----------



## chispe (14 Jul 2017 às 00:57)

Hoje na viagem entre faro e beja apanhei maxima de 47 em Ourique


----------



## joralentejano (14 Jul 2017 às 02:02)

Boas,
Por aqui a noite segue calma e agradável. Estão* 23,6ºC*


----------



## joselamego (14 Jul 2017 às 02:53)

Já em vendas novas 
18°C

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## criz0r (14 Jul 2017 às 10:12)

A estação do IPMA de Faro, seguia já com *30,1ºC* ás 9h UTC.

Os turistas devem ter dormido na praia de certeza


----------



## TiagoLC (14 Jul 2017 às 10:38)

criz0r disse:


> A estação do IPMA de Faro, seguia já com *30,1ºC* ás 9h UTC.
> 
> Os turistas devem ter dormido na praia de certeza


Ás 10h, já ia nos *34ºC*.


----------



## ecobcg (14 Jul 2017 às 12:31)

Sitio das Fontes às 12h24: batido o recorde absoluto de temperatura máxima da estação (desde 2009) - com *41,2ªC* e a subir...


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (14 Jul 2017 às 12:33)

Boas , já estou de viagem para o Alentejo , só tenho o termómetro do carro á minha mão  , ui isto vai ser para assar !


----------



## ecobcg (14 Jul 2017 às 12:39)

ecobcg disse:


> Sitio das Fontes às 12h24: batido o recorde absoluto de temperatura máxima da estação (desde 2009) - com *41,2ªC* e a subir...



*41,7ºC* entretanto...


----------



## joselamego (14 Jul 2017 às 13:40)

Boa tarde ,
Céu limpo 
Temperatura atual de 31°C


Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## sielwolf (14 Jul 2017 às 13:50)

42,5 °C no Sítio das Fontes. 

Enviado do meu LG-D405 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (14 Jul 2017 às 13:53)

A caminho do Alentejo , e o termómetro do carro marca 37°C , parei para almoçar e está um suplício !


----------



## sielwolf (14 Jul 2017 às 13:53)

A máxima foi de 42,7°C às 12h59 no Sítio das Fontes.

Enviado do meu LG-D405 através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (14 Jul 2017 às 15:07)

Temperatura atual de 34,5°C

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (14 Jul 2017 às 15:43)

E já cheguei ao Alentejo o termómetro  do carro marca 41°C ! Está muito calor , vou estar cá no Alentejo até domingo ! Vou fazer um churrasco hoje .


----------



## MSantos (14 Jul 2017 às 16:17)

Trovoada extreme weather disse:


> E já cheguei ao Alentejo o termómetro  do carro marca 41°C ! Está muito calor , vou estar cá no Alentejo até domingo ! Vou fazer um churrasco hoje .



Dizeres que estás no Alentejo é muito vago, estás onde? Em Odemira, ou em Nisa? ou Em qualquer uma das centenas de localidades que ficam entre estas duas


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (14 Jul 2017 às 16:35)

MSantos disse:


> Dizeres que estás no Alentejo é muito vago, estás onde? Em Odemira, ou em Nisa? ou Em qualquer uma das centenas de localidades que ficam entre estas duas



Eu estou em mourão , neste momento o termómetro do meu carro marca 42°C !


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (14 Jul 2017 às 16:46)

O ar está irrespirável ! Está uma fornalha , também é normal o interior do Alentejo é muito quente , agora ao final do dia vou para a piscina e vou fazer um churrasco !


----------



## joralentejano (14 Jul 2017 às 17:28)

Boas,
Mais um dia quente, hoje fui até à Portalegre, aqui em Arronches o termómetro do carro marcou 43ºC e só desceu para os 39ºC próximo da cidade. As barragens estão a secar completamente, a situação está a ficar bastante complicada, em alguns locais o gado já anda a pastar em terrenos apenas com pedras.  Domingo vou atravessar o Alentejo, e a situação deve ser desoladora 
Máx: *42,1ºC*
Min: *18,3ºC
*
Tatual:* 40,7ºC*


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (14 Jul 2017 às 17:30)

joralentejano disse:


> Boas,
> Mais um dia quente, hoje fui até à Portalegre, aqui em Arronches o termómetro do carro marcou 43ºC e só desceu para os 39ºC próximo da cidade. As barragens estão a secar completamente, a situação está a ficar bastante complicada, em alguns locais o gado já anda a pastar em terrenos apenas com pedras.
> Máx: *42,1ºC*
> Min: *18,3ºC
> ...



Por aqui ainda marca uns tórridos 41°C , a situação da seca extrema no Alentejo está a ficar bastante complicada !


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (14 Jul 2017 às 17:36)

Amanhã vou ver como está a situação da seca aqui no Alentejo .


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (14 Jul 2017 às 18:54)

Ainda está 40 graus ! Isto está irrespirável !


----------



## trovoadas (14 Jul 2017 às 19:40)

Passei por Messines/Alte por volta das 18h com 39°c no termómetro do carro. Cheguei a Faro com 33° ás 19h. No barrocal deve ter sido o dia mais quente do ano...

PS: voltaram em força as plantações de laranjeiras com água que não temos... A meio de Julho as ribeiras de Alte e Quarteira já estão praticamente secas. Em anos bons havia água em vários locais o Verão todo.


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (14 Jul 2017 às 20:09)

A esta hora ainda está 37°C ! A seca aqui no Alentejo está muito complicada está praticamente tudo seco !


----------



## joselamego (14 Jul 2017 às 20:24)

Boa tarde,
Máxima de 34°C
Atual de 30°C

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## algarvio1980 (14 Jul 2017 às 22:36)

trovoadas disse:


> Passei por Messines/Alte por volta das 18h com 39°c no termómetro do carro. Cheguei a Faro com 33° ás 19h. No barrocal deve ter sido o dia mais quente do ano...
> 
> PS: voltaram em força as plantações de laranjeiras com água que não temos... A meio de Julho as ribeiras de Alte e Quarteira já estão praticamente secas. Em anos bons havia água em vários locais o Verão todo.



Faro, hoje não disparou mais, porque às 10 h rodou o vento para SE, porque, a temperatura disparou logo de manhã cedo com a breve nortada. 

Por aqui, tive a máxima logo de manhãzinha.

Máxima: 34.4ºC
mínima: 22.6ºC


----------



## ecobcg (14 Jul 2017 às 23:38)

Fiquei com o recorde absoluto na temperaturas máximas registada pela estação no Sitio das Fontes, desde a sua instalação. *42,7ºC*.. e esteve várias horas sempre com temperaturas acima dos 40ºC... dia insuportável mesmo!  

Em Carvoeiro, junto ao mar, a máxima foi de *34,3ºC*.


----------



## joralentejano (15 Jul 2017 às 03:02)

Boa madrugada!
Noite espetacular, não há melhor! Sigo com *18,8°C *e o vento é nulo. Os dias são infernais mas as noites têm sido um enorme alívio e fantásticas, a temperatura desce bem e não há vento a tornar a sensação desagradável.


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (15 Jul 2017 às 09:46)

Mais um dia que vai ser quente aqui no Alentejo , hoje vou dar uma volta pelo Alentejo para ver como esta a seca , é mais um dia para passar dos 40 graus !


----------



## trovoadas (15 Jul 2017 às 15:34)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Faro, hoje não disparou mais, porque às 10 h rodou o vento para SE, porque, a temperatura disparou logo de manhã cedo com a breve nortada.
> 
> Por aqui, tive a máxima logo de manhãzinha.
> 
> ...



Notei o mesmo de manhã, em Albufeira, junto ao mar. Às 10h estavam 34° depois levantou-se a brisa do mar e caiu para os 32°. Na Fuseta ouvi relatos de familiares que se levantou nevoeiro pela hora do Almoço.


----------



## Davidmpb (15 Jul 2017 às 15:40)

Boas,
Mais um dia muito quente e de céu limpo.
Esperai, mas esperai bem sentado para não me cansar, até que surjam dias mais interessantes.


----------



## joselamego (15 Jul 2017 às 16:38)

Boas,
Noite fresca , mínima de 16°C
Atual de 35°C e vento moderado

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Brunomc (15 Jul 2017 às 19:39)

joselamego disse:


> Boas,
> Noite fresca , mínima de 16°C
> Atual de 35°C e vento moderado
> 
> Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk



joselamego dá para postares as temperaturas extremas do dia com os 3 dígitos ? Tipo 35.1ºC ou 16.4ºC 
Só para meter no meu grupo e para efeitos de comparação com a minha Auriol 

Obrigado


----------



## Brunomc (15 Jul 2017 às 19:41)

Extremos do dia :

Máx : 36.0ºC
Min : 14.9ºC

Actual : 33.6ºC


----------



## joselamego (15 Jul 2017 às 19:58)

Brunomc disse:


> joselamego dá para postares as temperaturas extremas do dia com os 3 dígitos ? Tipo 35.1ºC ou 16.4ºC
> Só para meter no meu grupo e para efeitos de comparação com a minha Auriol
> 
> Obrigado


Olá Bruno ,
Dá sim
Dados de hoje:
Mínima de 16,1°C
Máxima de 35,5°C
Atual 32,1°C

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joralentejano (15 Jul 2017 às 21:36)

Boas,
Dia com temperatura já abaixo dos 40ºC e ao contrário dos últimos dias, sem poeirada. A mínima de hoje foi bem baixa.
O final do dia hoje já foi com o céu mais limpo e apenas alguma neblina no horizonte:





Nesta foto, por detrás das serras notava-se o céu mais escuro, penso que seja do fumo dos incêndios que têm havido.




_______
Máx:* 38,9ºC*
Min: *11,1ºC*

Tatual: *28,1ºC*


----------



## joselamego (15 Jul 2017 às 22:04)

Temperatura atual de 24°C
59% Hr
1015 hPa

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joralentejano (15 Jul 2017 às 23:50)

Temperatura com alguma dificuldade em descer devido à persistência do vento fraco de NW. Ontem por esta hora já estava quase abaixo dos 20°C.
Tatual: *25,1°C *


----------



## joselamego (16 Jul 2017 às 00:47)

Aqui vendas novas começa a ficar fresco 
18°C atual 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joralentejano (16 Jul 2017 às 08:25)

Bom dia,
O dia começou mais uma vez, bastante fresco. Sai de Arronches por volta das 6:30h com *11°C *
Em Évora neste momento, o termómetro do carro marca *20°C *


----------



## joselamego (16 Jul 2017 às 08:54)

Bons dias,
Mínima fresca , 13.4°C

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Agreste (16 Jul 2017 às 09:59)

24 noites tropicais em Faro.

em 2016 tivemos 71
em 2015 tivemos 57


----------



## homem do mar (16 Jul 2017 às 12:15)

Boas não sei se alguém tem reparado mas a estação da Foía do IPMA  tem registado mínimas bem altas, isto é normal para esta estação tendo em conta que está num alto?


----------



## algarvio1980 (16 Jul 2017 às 13:08)

homem do mar disse:


> Boas não sei se alguém tem reparado mas a estação da Foía do IPMA  tem registado mínimas bem altas, isto é normal para esta estação tendo em conta que está num alto?



Tem a haver, com a direcção do vento, que tem estado de leste, lá no alto.


----------



## joselamego (16 Jul 2017 às 14:41)

Temperatura atual de 32°C
Céu limpo 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (16 Jul 2017 às 17:19)

Ontem fui ver como estava a situação de seca no Alentejo e está bastante desolador , ontem marcou os 41°C , hoje marcou os 40°C !


----------



## joselamego (16 Jul 2017 às 18:02)

Temperatura atual e que é a máxima de 34°C

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## algarvio1980 (16 Jul 2017 às 20:13)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu com poeira e mais calor que ontem.

Máxima: 32.4ºC
mínima: 19.3ºC


----------



## Davidmpb (16 Jul 2017 às 22:27)

Boas,
Mais um dia quente e de céu limpo.
A 1ª quinzena do mês teve uma anomalia positiva da temperatura média máxima de *2.5ºc, *comparando com a normal climatológica de 1971-2000 e de* 1.8ºc *comparando com a normal climatológica de 1981-2010.
Mais um verão bastante quente por estas bandas, para variar.


----------



## joselamego (17 Jul 2017 às 12:37)

Boas,
Mínima de 17,7°C
Atual de 26°C

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## algarvio1980 (17 Jul 2017 às 20:49)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu com muita poeira e bastante quente.

Máxima: 35.6ºC
mínima: 22.3ºC
actual: 28.4ºC


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (17 Jul 2017 às 22:03)

Boa noite, Manta Rota com um dia quente com períodos de céu nublado e muita poeira em suspensão.

Máxima de 33.5
Mínima de 21.4
Actual de 26.7


----------



## vamm (18 Jul 2017 às 11:24)

Têm sido dias mais frescos, com bastante nevoeiro matinal e poeiras.


----------



## joselamego (18 Jul 2017 às 20:34)

Boas,
Dia menos quente 
Máxima de 30°C
Mínima de 13°C
Atual de 22°C

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Agreste (18 Jul 2017 às 21:14)

Contagem de noite tropicais - Faro 2017

28 noites tropicais até agora, 8 consecutivas entre 10 e 18 de julho.

Maio (1) - 24 de maio

Junho (15) - 08 junho; 10 junho; 11 junho; 12 junho; 13 junho; 14 junho; 16 junho; 17 junho; 18 junho; 19 junho; 20 junho; 21 junho; 23 junho; 24 junho; 25 junho.

Julho (12) - 02 julho; 03 julho; 04 julho; 05 julho; 11 julho; 12 julho; 13 julho; 14 julho; 15 julho; 16 julho; 17 julho; 18 julho.


----------



## joralentejano (19 Jul 2017 às 13:23)

Boas,
Parece que no Alentejo, depois dos 46°C da semana passada, segundo o que me disseram os dias têm sido mais agradáveis e nublados, principalmente de manhã.

No Algarve, o dia de hoje segue com vento moderado de SW mas com uma temperatura fantástica, apenas há algumas nuvens a norte mas que depressa se dissipam. A temperatura da água também está fantástica. Bem bom! 
Bons seguimentos!


----------



## Davidmpb (19 Jul 2017 às 13:48)

Tópico muito parado... das duas uma: ou está tudo de férias ou então o tempo está uma "seca", acho que é mais a 2ª opção
De salientar aqui apenas o tempo bem mais fresco em relação aos dias anteriores, e ainda bem, é que ter 30ºc de temperatura nocturna em casa já se estava a tornar um sufoco.
O mês segue sem precipitação e provavelmente assim vai acabar, lá diz o ditado:
" Por muito que Julho queira ser, pouco há-de chover".


----------



## joselamego (19 Jul 2017 às 13:51)

joralentejano disse:


> Boas,
> Parece que no Alentejo, depois dos 46°C da semana passada, segundo o que me disseram os dias têm sido mais agradáveis e nublados, principalmente de manhã.
> 
> No Algarve, o dia de hoje segue com vento moderado de SW mas com uma temperatura fantástica, apenas há algumas nuvens a norte mas que depressa se dissipam. A temperatura da água também está fantástica. Bem bom!
> Bons seguimentos!


Boas férias Joralentejano 
Aqui vendas novas céu nublado 
Mínima de 13°C
Atual de 23°C


Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joralentejano (19 Jul 2017 às 17:02)

joselamego disse:


> Boas férias Joralentejano


Obrigado! 
_________
Pelo Algarve, o vento virou à pouco para Noroeste, sendo moderado com boas rajadas. Tirando isso, está-se muito bem, ainda começaram a aparecer muitas nuvens mas depressa se Dissiparam.


----------



## Brunomc (19 Jul 2017 às 20:35)

joselamego disse:


> Boas férias Joralentejano
> Aqui vendas novas céu nublado
> Mínima de 13°C
> Atual de 23°C
> ...



Mínima de 13ºC ?? Eu tive 18ºC


----------



## joselamego (19 Jul 2017 às 20:38)

Brunomc disse:


> Mínima de 13ºC ?? Eu tive 18ºC


Xiii que diferença ! Tenho que ver a minha estação ....

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Brunomc (19 Jul 2017 às 20:41)

joselamego disse:


> Xiii que diferença ! Tenho que ver a minha estação ....
> 
> Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk



Ou eu a minha...
A máxima foi de 29.1ºC


----------



## joselamego (19 Jul 2017 às 20:46)

Brunomc disse:


> Ou eu a minha...
> A máxima foi de 29.1ºC


A máxima tive 28,8°C
Está próximo ...
Agora a mínima é que há grande diferença !

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Brunomc (19 Jul 2017 às 20:48)

joselamego disse:


> A máxima tive 28,8°C
> Está próximo ...
> Agora a mínima é que há grande diferença !
> 
> Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk



Ya mesmo...


----------



## algarvio1980 (19 Jul 2017 às 21:14)

joralentejano disse:


> Obrigado!
> _________
> Pelo Algarve, o vento virou à pouco para Noroeste, sendo moderado com boas rajadas. Tirando isso, está-se muito bem, ainda começaram a aparecer muitas nuvens mas depressa se Dissiparam.



Ui, ter cuidado que ele está no Algarve, não trouxeste os 46ºC contigo, pois não?  Boas férias e cuidado com as vistas. 

Boas, por aqui, foi um dia com céu limpo e azul , coisa rara nestes tempos. 

Máxima: 30.1ºC
mínima: 20.1ºC

Desde do dia 10, que as máximas estão acima dos 30ºC.


----------



## Davidmpb (19 Jul 2017 às 21:31)

joralentejano disse:


> Boas,
> Parece que no Alentejo, depois dos 46°C da semana passada, segundo o que me disseram os dias têm sido mais agradáveis e nublados, principalmente de manhã.
> 
> No Algarve, o dia de hoje segue com vento moderado de SW mas com uma temperatura fantástica, apenas há algumas nuvens a norte mas que depressa se dissipam. A temperatura da água também está fantástica. Bem bom!
> Bons seguimentos!


Boas férias, Joralentejano, eu vou para mais longe, Suiça e espero lá ver uns dias instáveis, aqui só estamos confinados ao calor e secura


----------



## TiagoLC (19 Jul 2017 às 21:49)

Davidmpb disse:


> Boas férias, Joralentejano, eu vou para mais longe, Suiça e espero lá ver uns dias instáveis, aqui só estamos confinados ao calor e secura


Off-topic: Quando é que vais? Também vou a partir do dia 2 de Agosto.


----------



## Davidmpb (19 Jul 2017 às 21:58)

Tiagolco disse:


> Off-topic: Quando é que vais? Também vou a partir do dia 2 de Agosto.


Off topic: vou 6ª feira, para Montreux e curiosamente as previsões apontam para chuva e trovoada, não vai ser muito bom para visitar mas eu não me importo


----------



## joralentejano (19 Jul 2017 às 22:40)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Ui, ter cuidado que ele está no Algarve, não trouxeste os 46ºC contigo, pois não?  Boas férias e cuidado com as vistas.


Não e ainda bem  apanhei bastante calor no domingo e na segunda, mas ontem e hoje já esteve bem melhor, o vento forte hoje é que não deu lá muito jeito mas mesmo assim a água está ótima! 
Obrigado, já estou habituado a estas belas vistas! 


Davidmpb disse:


> Boas férias, Joralentejano


Obrigado e boas férias também!! 
____________
A noite segue agradavel com vento fraco.


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (20 Jul 2017 às 00:28)

Já vai dando para fazer umas brincadeiras engraçadas


----------



## Davidmpb (20 Jul 2017 às 17:36)

Boas,
Céu encoberto, esta nebulosidade não estava prevista, e vento moderado.
*25,6ºc*


----------



## Davidmpb (20 Jul 2017 às 22:59)

Noite fresca em perspectiva, sigo já com *16.5ºc*, hora de abrir as janelas.


----------



## joselamego (20 Jul 2017 às 23:33)

Boa noite ,
Sigo com 17°C
Máxima de 28,5°C

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (21 Jul 2017 às 14:44)

Boa tarde ,
Mínima de 14°C
Atual de 28°C
Céu limpo ...........................................
Vou fazer viagem até Lamego. Regresso segunda!
Bom fim semana 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joralentejano (23 Jul 2017 às 00:14)

Boas,
Já de volta ao Alentejo, depois de uma semana no Algarve. Notável descida da temperatura da água do mar com a intensificação da nortada mas mesmo assim não desceu de estar agradável. Final da tarde ventoso e com fumo no horizonte ao pôr do sol. 
Por Arronches a noite segue agradável com vento fraco e *19,7ºC*


----------



## joralentejano (23 Jul 2017 às 18:20)

Boas,
Dias sem história  Hoje esteve um pouco mais calor e tem havido algum vento, nada demais.
Máx: *35,5ºC*
Min: *12,1ºC
*
Tatual: *33,6ºC*


----------



## SpiderVV (23 Jul 2017 às 18:55)

Alguma névoa e fumo no céu devido ao vento de NW e aos incêndios de Belver e da Sertã... 31,8ºC e vento moderado com rajadas de NNW.


----------



## joralentejano (23 Jul 2017 às 20:04)

Vento moderado de NW com algumas rajadas fortes a trazer muito fumo dos incêndios de Gavião e da Sertã. Cheiro bastante intenso, o céu está acastanhado e o horizonte tapado. 
Tatual: *29,7ºC*


----------



## algarvio1980 (23 Jul 2017 às 20:40)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu limpo e calor.

Máxima: 31.9ºC
mínima: 19.3ºC

Amanhã, poderá ser um dia bem quente, por aqui. A AEMET com aviso amarelo para a província de Huelva devido ao calor e no Algarve aviso verde.  

Amanhã, vai estar aviso amarelo no Algarve, que o IPMA vai atrás da AEMET.  

Aliás, segundo o IPMA, as máximas nas próximas 72 h são iguais ou superiores a 33ºC e onde está o aviso amarelo na gaveta, pois claro.


----------



## SpiderVV (23 Jul 2017 às 22:10)

Intenso cheiro a incêndio lá fora especialmente quando o vento tem rajadas mais fortes. Continua o vento moderado com rajadas, com 25,4ºC.


----------



## algarvio1980 (23 Jul 2017 às 22:42)

SpiderVV disse:


> Intenso cheiro a incêndio lá fora especialmente quando o vento tem rajadas mais fortes. Continua o vento moderado com rajadas, com 25,4ºC.



Estás fresquinho, por aí, se quiseres um calorzinho é só pedires.  

Por aqui, está a pura da loucura, 22h39m e ainda 30ºC.

Faro (Aeroporto) cerca de 29ºC
Faro (Cidade) 31.0ºC (máxima do dia)

Amanhã, vai ser um daqueles dias que às 9 h já temos 30ºC ou mais.


----------



## SpiderVV (23 Jul 2017 às 22:43)

Só porque o vento está de NW, se não... 

24,6ºC mas com o vento em lento aumento, 33 km/h de NW.


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (23 Jul 2017 às 23:03)

A nortada está a soprar pelo Algarve desde as 22h. É incrível o poder da mesma para com as temperaturas por aqui. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Enviado do meu SM-G920F através de Tapatalk


----------



## joralentejano (23 Jul 2017 às 23:42)

Noite horrível por cá, cheiro intenso a queimado e o fumo parece nevoeiro  O vento tem rajadas bastante fortes, não está fácil. 
Estão* 23,7ºC*


----------



## SpiderVV (24 Jul 2017 às 03:17)

Voltou o cheiro a queimado apesar do vento mais fraco com 21,5ºC. Reforço de meios também, talvez tenha havido alguma piora na situação.


----------



## joralentejano (24 Jul 2017 às 11:34)

Bom Dia,
Amanheceu com bastante fumo mas neste momento já está tudo limpo e já não cheira a nada. Como os campos já só se resumem a pó, à pouco assisti a um redemoinho que mais parecia um pequeno tornado, o vento ficou forte do nada nesse momento mas depressa acalmou.
Sigo com *28,6ºC*


----------



## SpiderVV (24 Jul 2017 às 17:59)

Horizonte bastante enevoado com o fumo do incêndio da Sertã... 32,0ºC com 22% HR e vento moderado de NW (18 km/h, rajada 31)


----------



## joselamego (24 Jul 2017 às 18:37)

Estou viagem até vendas novas ...
Aqui em Fátima estão 25°C e avista-se a coluna de fumo dos incêndios de mação/Proença a Nova 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## algarvio1980 (24 Jul 2017 às 20:40)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu limpo, mas com início da manhã com uma nuvem densa de fumo. Agora, está um final de tarde, tórrido.

Máxima: 34.8ºC 
mínima: 22.9ºC
actual: 33.1ºC

Na estação Faro (Cidade) segue com 34.3ºC e teve uma máxima de 37.7ºC. 

Mais, um dia, sem aviso amarelo parece ser mesmo uma anedota nem com os critérios de emissão atingidos o aviso é lançado.


----------



## joselamego (24 Jul 2017 às 21:21)

Já estou em vendas novas 
Cheira a fumo , devido ao incêndio que ocorreu de tarde na freguesia de Canha 
Temperatura atual de 24°C

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joralentejano (24 Jul 2017 às 21:25)

Boas,
Mais um final de tarde cheio de fumo dos incêndios.





____________
A temperatura tem vindo a subir gradualmente ao longo dos dias e de tarde o vento intensifica-se sempre, por alguma razão não se consegue controlar este incêndios.
Máx:* 36,7ºC*
Min: *15,3ºC
*
Tatual: *26,1ºC*


----------



## Brunomc (24 Jul 2017 às 21:27)

joselamego disse:


> Já estou em vendas novas
> Cheira a fumo , devido ao incêndio que ocorreu de tarde na freguesia de Canha
> Temperatura atual de 24°C
> 
> Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk



O incêndio foi cá em Vendas Novas na zona do Vidigal, já em fase de resolução com mais de 100 operacionais e 36 meios terrestres ainda no local.
Qual foi os extremos que tiveste hoje ?
Eu tive máxima de 31.3ºC e mínima de 16.5ºC


----------



## joselamego (24 Jul 2017 às 21:30)

Brunomc disse:


> O incêndio foi cá em Vendas Novas na zona do Vidigal, já em fase de resolução com mais de 100 operacionais e 36 meios terrestres ainda no local.
> Qual foi os extremos que tiveste hoje ?
> Eu tive máxima de 31.3ºC e mínima de 16.5ºC


Disseram me que tinha sido para lados da Canha...
Mas cheira a fumo ainda
Segundo minha estação tive:
Máxima de 31,5°C
Mínima de 17°C

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Brunomc (24 Jul 2017 às 21:33)

joselamego disse:


> Disseram me que tinha sido para lados da Canha...
> Mas cheira a fumo ainda
> Segundo minha estação tive:
> Máxima de 31,5°C
> ...



Sim, foi no Vidigal, também junto à estrada que liga Vendas Novas a Canha.
Neste momento em conclusão...Parabéns a todos os Bombeiros do Alentejo e distrito de Setúbal.


----------



## joselamego (24 Jul 2017 às 21:34)

Brunomc disse:


> Sim, foi no Vidigal, também junto à estrada que liga Vendas Novas a Canha.
> Neste momento em conclusão...Parabéns a todos os Bombeiros do Alentejo e distrito de Setúbal.


Ainda bem que esta fase de resolução ! São heróis sem capa!

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## SpiderVV (24 Jul 2017 às 22:05)

Coluna de fumo colossal a partir da Serra da Penha em Castelo de Vide, a visibilidade é muito reduzida mas dá para ver um dos focos de fumo do incêndio que está perto de Vila Velha de Ródão. 26°C em Castelo de Vide.


----------



## MikeCT (25 Jul 2017 às 08:02)

Ontem à tarde calor infernal com Faro (cidade) a atingir os 37,8ºC pelas 19:26.
A mínima igual à de ontem com 25,2ºC.


----------



## joralentejano (25 Jul 2017 às 13:22)

Boas,
Mínima baixa devido ao vento nulo que permaneceu a noite toda. Foi de *13,7°C*
A temperatura hoje promete aproximar-se dos 40°C, mais uma vez. Estão neste momento *35,1°C *com vento fraco de leste.


----------



## joralentejano (25 Jul 2017 às 16:16)

*38,9ºC *com vento nulo* *


----------



## joselamego (25 Jul 2017 às 16:20)

Vendas novas,
Vento fraco e temperatura atual de 37,8°C

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Davidmpb (25 Jul 2017 às 18:12)

Boa tarde,
Grande nuvem de fumo por aqui proveniente dos incêndios, ao ponto de tapar o sol, bem visível também nas imagens de satélite, o céu está algo alaranjado.
Vento moderado e estão 33.5ºc.


----------



## SpiderVV (25 Jul 2017 às 18:17)

Confirma-se o céu, o pôr do sol está muito alaranjado devido à abundância de fumo, que é ainda mais do que ontem... 33,7ºC.


----------



## joralentejano (25 Jul 2017 às 18:44)

E com a rotação do vento para NW, uma densa nuvem de fumo aproxima-se, muito mais que ontem. Durante toda a tarde enquanto o vento esteve de leste o fumo estava todo a Oeste daqui.




_______
A máxima foi de *39,2ºC*

Agora estão *37,9ºC* e o vento é fraco de NW.


----------



## SpiderVV (25 Jul 2017 às 20:14)

Céu totalmente coberto a Oeste por uma camada espessa de fumo, quase faz lembrar a cobertura de uma célula convectiva. 30,2ºC com vento fraco a moderado de NW.

MSG3 Combinado 18UTC


----------



## Agreste (25 Jul 2017 às 22:46)

30 noites tropicais em Faro...

1 em maio
15 em junho
14 até ao momento em julho.

em Agosto teremos entre 20 e 25 noites tropicais... é o mês mais forte.


----------



## Brunomc (25 Jul 2017 às 23:27)

joselamego disse:


> Vendas novas,
> Vento fraco e temperatura atual de 37,8°C
> 
> Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk



Novamente grande diferença. 
Eu tive máxima de 35.6ºC e tu foste quase aos 38ºC


----------



## joselamego (25 Jul 2017 às 23:31)

Brunomc disse:


> Novamente grande diferença.
> Eu tive máxima de 35.6ºC e tu foste quase aos 38ºC


A máxima que tive foi esses 37,8°C

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Brunomc (25 Jul 2017 às 23:46)

joselamego disse:


> A máxima que tive foi esses 37,8°C
> 
> Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk



Tens o sensor abrigado do vento de Norte/Noroeste ?
O meu tá a 8 metros de altura e apanha a nortada a 100%.


----------



## SpiderVV (26 Jul 2017 às 00:39)

Vento com rajadas fortes de NW, na ordem dos 40-50 km/h e 28,8ºC. Nada bom para os incêndios...


----------



## joralentejano (26 Jul 2017 às 01:01)

Grande diferença e estranha pois esta diferença da intensidade do vento apenas se costuma verificar quando o vento está de NE. 
Sigo então com vento nulo e *22,1ºC*


----------



## SpiderVV (26 Jul 2017 às 01:02)

Na realidade o vento está de N/NNE, mas estava em fase de viragem quando relatei.


----------



## joralentejano (26 Jul 2017 às 01:04)

SpiderVV disse:


> Na realidade o vento está de N/NNE, mas estava em fase de viragem quando relatei.


Sim, é verdade. depois de relatar fui ver os dados da tua estação e realmente está de N/NE, vento que raramente se acusa por aqui. Está explicado.


----------



## joselamego (26 Jul 2017 às 01:27)

Brunomc disse:


> Tens o sensor abrigado do vento de Norte/Noroeste ?
> O meu tá a 8 metros de altura e apanha a nortada a 100%.


O meu está abrigado do vento norte/noroeste
Está na varanda de 1 primeiro andar..pode ser essa a razão !

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Maria Elleonor (26 Jul 2017 às 13:58)

Este verão não foi tão quente como o ano passado, em junho teve noites com ventos bem friozitos 
Mas também me lembro de um ano que foi assim do tipo junho, julho e agosto não fazer muito calor e setembro, outubro e ate meados de novembro serem escaldantes  será que este ano poderá ser assim também??
Estou ansiosa pelo outono


----------



## joralentejano (26 Jul 2017 às 14:24)

Boas,
Mais um dia infernal 
A mínima foi quase tropical, de *19,4ºC*
Agora sigo com *37,2ºC *e o vento é nulo.


----------



## joselamego (26 Jul 2017 às 15:11)

Incêndio em vendas novas 
Temperatura atual de 34,5°C





Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joralentejano (26 Jul 2017 às 18:32)

Máxima de *39,7ºC*
Agora estão *36,4ºC* com vento moderado de NW. O céu começa a ficar esbranquiçado novamente.


----------



## Brunomc (26 Jul 2017 às 18:48)

joselamego tiveste 35ºC de máxima ?

A minha foi mesmo 35.1ºC e 16.0ºC de mínima..


----------



## algarvio1980 (26 Jul 2017 às 19:59)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu pouco nublado com algumas nuvens do sueste. 

Máxima: 31.2ºC
mínima: 21.4ºC
actual: 27.4ºC

Ontem à noite, entre as 23h45 e a meia noite, a temperatura disparou dos 24.3ºC para os 28.4ºC, bastou uma pequena mudança do vento para N. 

Atenção, que a partir de amanhã até Domingo, o Algarve vai ter temperaturas bastante elevadas, amanhã máxima de 34ºC e para 6ªfeira uma máxima de 38ºC, ora estas temperaturas equivalem a aviso amarelo e a um aviso laranja, vamos ver se o aviso é verde.


----------



## Davidmpb (26 Jul 2017 às 20:18)

Boas,
Mais uma tarde com uma camada de fumo dos incêndios perto daqui...
Sinceramente estou farto desta saga dos incêndios, que parece não ter fim


----------



## joselamego (26 Jul 2017 às 20:30)

Brunomc disse:


> joselamego tiveste 35ºC de máxima ?
> 
> A minha foi mesmo 35.1ºC e 16.0ºC de mínima..


Olá Brunomc
A máxima que tive foi 35,2°C
Mínima de 16,4°C
Viste hoje o incêndio ? Terá sido recendimento de segunda?

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## SpiderVV (26 Jul 2017 às 20:36)

Ainda 30,1ºC com vento moderado. Atmosfera horrível de fumo.


----------



## Brunomc (26 Jul 2017 às 20:50)

joselamego disse:


> Olá Brunomc
> A máxima que tive foi 35,2°C
> Mínima de 16,4°C
> Viste hoje o incêndio ? Terá sido recendimento de segunda?
> ...



Não, foi noutro local, na Herdade da Bragança.
Já está em fase de conclusão com 33 Meios Terrestres, 96 operacionais e também com a ajuda de 2 Meios Aéreos.
Estive junto ao incêndio porque chegou a ameaçar a minha fazenda onde tenho animais e a horta.


----------



## joselamego (26 Jul 2017 às 20:52)

Brunomc disse:


> Não, foi noutro local, na Herdade da Bragança.
> Já está em fase de conclusão com 33 Meios Terrestres, 96 operacionais e também com a ajuda de 2 Meios Aéreos.
> Estive junto ao incêndio porque chegou a ameaçar a minha fazenda onde tenho animais e a horta.


Ainda bem que está em fase de conclusão !

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## SpiderVV (27 Jul 2017 às 12:50)

Sirenes na distância, provavelmente reforços para Nisa... 30,0ºC com vento fraco a moderado de SW.


----------



## SpiderVV (27 Jul 2017 às 18:54)

32,0ºC com vento de WNW. Panorama horrível lá fora, o pior dos últimos dias, devido aos incêndios de Nisa e Belver.


----------



## algarvio1980 (27 Jul 2017 às 20:36)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu limpo e o diabo está lá fora.

Máxima: 34.8ºC
mínima: 21.5ºC
actual: 34.6ºC

O aviso amarelo é justificado, mas no aeroporto está fresco não se pode fazer nada, por isso, está verde como se tivesse tudo na normalidade.


----------



## Davidmpb (27 Jul 2017 às 22:14)

Boas,
Aqui a única coisa a relatar é mais um dia cheio de fumo, a miséria em que estamos...
A temperatura máxima foi de 33.8ºc.


----------



## SpiderVV (27 Jul 2017 às 23:33)

22,8ºC e vento que virou para WSW por aqui. Talvez bom prenúncio para os incêndios.


----------



## joselamego (28 Jul 2017 às 00:51)

Boa noite 
Máxima de 32°C
Temperatura atual de 19°C
Amanhã é o meu último dia pela cidade de Vendas Novas.....
Vou todo o mês agosto para Gondomar viver...
Agradeço todos os likes nas minhas publicações ...
Adorei viver no Alentejo !
Sou professor e estes dias vou concorrer para todo o país ...
Um abraço gigante a todos os alentejanos e algarvios que me acompanharam desde Setembro de 2016...

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## ClaudiaRM (28 Jul 2017 às 01:17)

joselamego disse:


> Boa noite
> Máxima de 32°C
> Temperatura atual de 19°C
> Amanhã é o meu último dia pela cidade de Vendas Novas.....
> ...



Boa sorte!


----------



## joselamego (28 Jul 2017 às 11:09)

ClaudiaRM disse:


> Boa sorte!


Obrigado ClaudiaRM!

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## ClaudiaRM (28 Jul 2017 às 11:16)

joselamego disse:


> Obrigado ClaudiaRM!
> 
> Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk



Acho admirável a capacidade de andar todos os anos com a casa às costas. Partilho a paixão do ensino, mas preciso de raízes!  Tudo de bom!


----------



## joselamego (28 Jul 2017 às 11:20)

ClaudiaRM disse:


> Acho admirável a capacidade de andar todos os anos com a casa às costas. Partilho a paixão do ensino, mas preciso de raízes!  Tudo de bom!


No próximo ano devo vincular ! Estou próximo de entrar ....Obrigado pelas suas palavras!

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joralentejano (28 Jul 2017 às 15:29)

joselamego disse:


> Boa noite
> Máxima de 32°C
> Temperatura atual de 19°C
> Amanhã é o meu último dia pela cidade de Vendas Novas.....
> ...


Boa Sorte!!! 
Pode ser que voltes ao sul, foi um prazer!!!!


----------



## joralentejano (28 Jul 2017 às 15:36)

Boas,
Dia mais quente mas a noite foi fresca.
A mínima foi de *14,3ºC*
Agora estão *38,1ºC*


----------



## joselamego (28 Jul 2017 às 16:24)

joralentejano disse:


> Boa Sorte!!!
> Pode ser que voltes ao sul, foi um prazer!!!!


Muito obrigado Joralentejano ! És um amigo sempre atento e dás um excelente contributo aqui no fórum !

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joralentejano (28 Jul 2017 às 16:42)

joselamego disse:


> Muito obrigado Joralentejano ! És um amigo sempre atento e dás um excelente contributo aqui no fórum !
> 
> Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


Muito Obrigado!!!


----------



## Davidmpb (28 Jul 2017 às 19:47)

Boas,
Vento forte por aqui...  rajada de *65 km/h *mesmo agora segundo a aplicação do telemóvel.


----------



## SpiderVV (28 Jul 2017 às 19:53)

Rajada máxima de 41 km/h durante a tarde. Agora tudo mais calmo por aqui com 31,5ºC e rajada de 34 km/h.


----------



## jonas (28 Jul 2017 às 22:43)

joselamego disse:


> Boa noite
> Máxima de 32°C
> Temperatura atual de 19°C
> Amanhã é o meu último dia pela cidade de Vendas Novas.....
> ...


Boa sorte!
Enquanto aluno, admiro o trabalho dos professores,ainda  mais nestas situaçoes.


----------



## joselamego (28 Jul 2017 às 23:51)

jonas disse:


> Boa sorte!
> Enquanto aluno, admiro o trabalho dos professores,ainda  mais nestas situaçoes.


Obrigado Jonas, admiro a tua postura e contributo sendo uma pessoa tão jovem e gostar da meteorologia ! 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (28 Jul 2017 às 23:53)

Última postagem no seguimento sul
Podem me acompanhar a partir de amanhã pelo litoral norte , Gondomar!
Temperatura atual em vendas novas de 22,5°C
Vento fraco 
Pressão a 1018 hPa
78% de Hr


Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## trovoadas (29 Jul 2017 às 01:11)

joselamego disse:


> Última postagem no seguimento sul
> Podem me acompanhar a partir de amanhã pelo litoral norte , Gondomar!
> Temperatura atual em vendas novas de 22,5°C
> Vento fraco
> ...


Boas

Não quero deixar de dar a minha palavra de apreço por tão excelente contributo aqui ao "seguimento sul"!

Apesar de ausente na participação, leio várias vezes o que aqui é postado e por isso posso testemunhar a qualidade e sobriedade dos posts do professor José Lamego

Sem dúvida que vai fazer falta por cá mas não nos deixemos esmorecer, apesar de desfalcados temos de continuar embora admita que pessoalmente não sou grande exemplo...

Espero que tudo corra bem e que continue a postar aqui no fórum ( com a qualidade a que já fomos habituados) seja em que parte do país for...

Abraço


----------



## joselamego (29 Jul 2017 às 02:24)

trovoadas disse:


> Boas
> 
> Não quero deixar de dar a minha palavra de apreço por tão excelente contributo aqui ao "seguimento sul"!
> 
> ...


Olá trovoadas , obrigado pelo seu apreço e comentário ...
Eu continuarei a acompanhar o fórum no tópico sul, apesar de postar apenas no litoral norte...mas estarei atento à zona sul...Adorei ter vivido 2 anos no Alentejo ...
Abraço !

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Joaopaulo (29 Jul 2017 às 10:25)

Bom dia ,

A reportar de  Quarteira, Loulé muito calor , o termômetro marca* 32,4ºC* 

Céu limpo e vento fraco.


----------



## Davidmpb (29 Jul 2017 às 11:07)

joselamego disse:


> Boa noite
> Máxima de 32°C
> Temperatura atual de 19°C
> Amanhã é o meu último dia pela cidade de Vendas Novas.....
> ...


Desejo felicidades pessoais e profissionais, dos pouquíssimos que escrevem/ escreviam diariamente neste tópico e isso deve ser valorizado.


----------



## joselamego (29 Jul 2017 às 11:31)

Davidmpb disse:


> Desejo felicidades pessoais e profissionais, dos pouquíssimos que escrevem/ escreviam diariamente neste tópico e isso deve ser valorizado.


Muito obrigado Davidmpb pelo apreço e comentário ! Continuarei a acompanhar o tópico sul , mesmo distante...Abraço 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joralentejano (29 Jul 2017 às 15:39)

Boas,
Dias e dias seguidos com temperaturas acima dos 35ºC, a repetição do ano passado. Vamos terminar o verão numa lástima, que tristeza.
Sigo com *38,1ºC*
A mínima foi de *17,9ºC*


----------



## SpiderVV (29 Jul 2017 às 17:13)

O último dia com temperaturas mais altas, para depois descer um pouco... e voltar a subir. 34,7ºC com vento moderado de WNW.


----------



## algarvio1980 (29 Jul 2017 às 19:53)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu limpo e calor. 

Máxima: 34.6ºC
mínima: 22.9ºC
actual: 31.7ºC

Amanhã, prevê-se uma subida de temperatura, mas será que o aviso amarelo vai manter-se até amanhã ou acaba hoje como o IPMA tem. Se, hoje prevê uma máxima de 33ºC e amanhã de 36ºC faz todo o sentido manter-se mas com sorte ficará verde.


----------



## Joaopaulo (29 Jul 2017 às 20:09)

Boas,

Tarde bastante quente, temperatura máxima de *33,5ºC* 

Neste momento *31ºC* e vento virou para NW, sopra moderado. Céu com alguma poeira.

Reportar de Quarteira, Loulé


----------



## joralentejano (29 Jul 2017 às 22:05)

A máxima ficou-se por uns tórridos *39,5ºC*, meu deus, já devo estar quase a atingir o 10º dia com temperaturas acima ou a rondar os 40ºC.
Neste momento estão *26,9ºC* com algum vento de NW.


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (29 Jul 2017 às 22:20)

joralentejano disse:


> A máxima ficou-se por uns tórridos *39,5ºC*, meu deus, já devo estar quase a atingir o 10º dia com temperaturas acima ou a rondar os 40ºC.
> Neste momento estão *26,9ºC* com algum vento de NW.



Tantos dias acima dos 35 graus , que verão tórrido e agosto reserva mais um mês tórrido ou mesmo muito tórrido !


----------



## joralentejano (29 Jul 2017 às 23:08)

Trovoada extreme weather disse:


> Tantos dias acima dos 35 graus , que verão tórrido e agosto reserva mais um mês tórrido ou mesmo muito tórrido !


Desde Abril que andamos neste inferno e se for como nos últimos anos, dura até Outubro. Se começasse a chover assim que começasse Setembro, estávamos nós bem. Só espero que no próximo Outono/Inverno venha muita chuva porque isto não está fácil. Já lá vão alguns anos sem chuva decente.


----------



## Agreste (29 Jul 2017 às 23:13)

Contagem de noites tropicais - Faro 2017

34 noites tropicais até agora, 8 consecutivas entre 10 e 18 de julho.

Maio (1) - 24 de maio

Junho (15) - 08 junho; 10-14 junho; 16-21 junho; 23-25 junho.

Julho (18) - 02-05 julho; 11-18 julho; 24-29 julho.


----------



## Davidmpb (30 Jul 2017 às 00:11)

joralentejano disse:


> Já lá vão alguns anos sem chuva decente.


O ano passado por exemplo, a estação meteorológica do IPMA de Portalegre teve uma precipitação anual de 1020mm, aí em Arronches deve ter dado uns 700/800mm.
Acho que foi um bom ano de chuva, mas isto é a minha opinião.


----------



## joralentejano (30 Jul 2017 às 12:33)

Davidmpb disse:


> O ano passado por exemplo, a estação meteorológica do IPMA de Portalegre teve uma precipitação anual de 1020mm, aí em Arronches deve ter dado uns 700/800mm.
> Acho que foi um bom ano de chuva, mas isto é a minha opinião.


A chuva do ano passado, foi boa para algumas coisas mas para outras nem por isso. É de referir que 2016 foi bom até Maio, porque a partir dai foi um ano quente e extremamente seco, e o total anual só não foi pior graças aos últimos dias de novembro que ajudaram a ultrapassar os 100mm mensais. O inverno de 2016 foi bom no norte e centro mas no sul não, tanto que me lembro que a região sul nunca deixou de estar em seca, ou seja, depois de um verão extremamente quente como o do ano passado, um outono e inverno extremamente secos, uma primavera extremamente seca e quente e um verão mais uma vez terrível, o que se espera disto? Veremos como estará a situação no final do verão pois ainda temos pelo menos 2 meses pela frente, só se mudar logo assim que Setembro começar.


----------



## joralentejano (30 Jul 2017 às 12:36)

Bom Dia!!
Noite passado espectacular, temperatura fantástica 
A mínima foi de *18,1ºC*
Já se nota uma grande diferença em relação ao ontem. Neste momento sigo com *30,3ºC*


----------



## Joaopaulo (30 Jul 2017 às 18:24)

Boas,

Grande ventania de ar quente agora mesmo, com a rotação do vento para Norte / NW.

Temperatura a subir, neste momento *33ºC*


----------



## Maria Elleonor (31 Jul 2017 às 01:55)

São Pedro decidiu ligar as ventoinhas grandes rajadas de vento neste momento em Faro


----------



## joralentejano (31 Jul 2017 às 02:26)

Noite bastante fresca por cá, estão *16,6ºC* com vento fraco de NW.


----------



## Joaopaulo (31 Jul 2017 às 06:56)

Bom dia,

Ontem os extremos foram *25,1ºC* / *34,8ºC*

Deixo aqui uma foto que tirei ontem pela hora do almoço, onde se nota ao fundo  haver contraste térmico à superfície do oceano criando um pequeno efeito de miragem:




Hoje, nova mínima tropical embora mais fresca, com *20,9ºC* e vento fraco de norte.


----------



## Joaopaulo (31 Jul 2017 às 13:38)

Boas,

Temperatura foi aos *30,2ºC* pelas 12:30h

Neste momento *27ºC*, com mar picado devido ao vento moderado de *WSW*.


----------



## joralentejano (31 Jul 2017 às 16:44)

Boas,
Noite bastante fresca. A manhã e inicio da tarde foram marcadas pelo céu pouco nublado e temperatura mais agradável. 
Neste momento aproxima-se a frente e a temperatura já está a descer, é visível muita virga e o céu já está a ficar muito nublado, saudades deste tempo, só é pena ser de pouca dura e não chover nada decente!!
Máx: *32,6ºC*
Min: *13,1ºC*

Tatual: *28,6ºC*


----------



## Davidmpb (31 Jul 2017 às 17:42)

Boas,
Chove por aqui para surpresa minha... o vento intensificou-se bastante.


----------



## SpiderVV (31 Jul 2017 às 17:43)

Confirmo a chuva que veio de surpresa. Pingas grossas a cair no chão! 21,2ºC.


----------



## joralentejano (31 Jul 2017 às 17:45)

Que céu tão negro!  Se aquilo que o radar mostra fosse verdade, esta frente seria uma das melhores do ano  mas enfim, resume-se quase toda a virga. Quanto muito chove fraco com um eco amarelo.
Entretanto, a temperatura continua a descer em força e o vento é moderado  até faço uma festa porque já ao tempo que não tinha um tempo destes, já nem sabia o que era ter temperatura abaixo dos 25ºC a esta hora.  *24,5ºC*


----------



## Davidmpb (31 Jul 2017 às 17:59)

E chove bem agora


----------



## SpiderVV (31 Jul 2017 às 18:21)

19,0ºC, que temperatura para final de Julho


----------



## Davidmpb (31 Jul 2017 às 18:43)

Já parou a chuva, deu para molhar um pouco os terrenos e refrescar o ambiente.
A temperatura deu um grande tombo, 18ºc atuais.


----------



## joralentejano (31 Jul 2017 às 18:43)

Chove com *20,8°C*
Fantástico


----------



## Orion (31 Jul 2017 às 19:11)

joralentejano disse:


> Chove com *20,8°C*
> Fantástico



Feliz ocorrência. A adveção de ar mais fresco e a nebulosidade alta sempre ajudam a impedir um aquecimento mais pronunciado.

O GFS modela uma total saturação da atmosfera a partir dos +-5.5kms de altitude. Abaixo disso a HR vai gradualmente diminuindo mas aí entram os fatores que falei anteriormente. É pena não haver mais instabilidade porque há um pouco de ar mais húmido sobre o continente.



joralentejano disse:


> Se aquilo que o radar mostra fosse verdade, esta frente seria uma das melhores do ano



Infelizmente o radar de Coruche não está funcionando. Os valores de Arouca parecem-me suspeitos devido à distância e altitude do radar. 

Neste caso, penso que a refletividade do radar de Caceres, ligeiramente inferior ao de Arouca, é mais realista.


----------



## joralentejano (31 Jul 2017 às 19:30)

Orion disse:


> Feliz ocorrência. A adveção de ar mais fresco e a nebulosidade alta sempre ajudam a impedir um aquecimento mais pronunciado.
> 
> O GFS modela uma total saturação da atmosfera a partir dos +-5.5kms de altitude. Abaixo disso a HR vai gradualmente diminuindo mas aí entram os fatores que falei anteriormente. É pena não haver mais instabilidade porque há um pouco de ar mais húmido sobre o continente.
> 
> ...


Obrigado pela explicação, sempre a aprender! 
Aquilo que aqui choveu foi o mesmo que um eco azul/verde escuro podia dar mas o radar mostrava um eco verde claro já mais para o amarelado. Não estava previsto chuva nenhuma hoje portanto também não estava à espera, nem que chovesse, nem que a descida da temperatura fosse tão súbita. Sempre deu para molhar a estrada e refrescar tudo, depois de dias e dias seguidos com temperaturas acima dos 35°C isto foi uma relíquia. Não se pode esperar muito mais destas frentes no final de julho por cá.


----------



## Davidmpb (31 Jul 2017 às 19:36)

joralentejano disse:


> Não estava previsto chuva nenhuma hoje


Por acaso estava:




o GFS:








Qual o melhor?


----------



## Orion (31 Jul 2017 às 19:42)

Davidmpb disse:


> Qual o melhor?



Não sejas injusto  Tens que comparar saídas equivalentes


----------



## joselamego (31 Jul 2017 às 19:42)

Davidmpb disse:


> Por acaso estava:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Para mim o melhor é o ECMWF

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## algarvio1980 (31 Jul 2017 às 20:03)

Maria Flor disse:


> São Pedro decidiu ligar as ventoinhas grandes rajadas de vento neste momento em Faro



O São Pedro deve ligar é o aquecimento central às ventoinhas que mandam um ar quente que não se pode. 

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu limpo tornando-se nublado por nuvens altas.

Máxima: 31.0ºC
mínima: 20.6ºC
actual: 27.2ºC


----------



## Joaopaulo (31 Jul 2017 às 22:41)

Boas

A noite segue com temperatura agradável, atuais *25,6ºC* com vento fraco a moderado de NW.

A partir do meio da tarde o céu apresentou-se nublado aqui por Quarteira, os extremos de hoje foram *20,9ºC* / *30,2ºC*


----------



## Maria Elleonor (31 Jul 2017 às 23:25)

algarvio1980 disse:


> O São Pedro deve ligar é o aquecimento central às ventoinhas que mandam um ar quente que não se pode.
> 
> Boas, por aqui, dia de céu limpo tornando-se nublado por nuvens altas.
> 
> ...


Não vi se estava quente, so ouvia as rajadas ontem pelas 2 da manhã


----------



## Maria Elleonor (31 Jul 2017 às 23:28)

Hoje no trabalho vi pessoas vestidas com casacos , num calor que não se podia!!!
Ou andam com grandes viroses, febres e afins ou então não sei!!!


----------

